# Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Januar 2013)

Testet und behaltet eines von drei PCI-E-SSDs OCZ Revodrive 3 mit 120 GByte!

*OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch die Anbindung via PCI-Express 2.0 x4 wird das Revodrive 3 nicht wie gewöhnliche SSDs durch die Geschwindigkeit von SATA 6 Gb/s gebremst und bringt es laut Hersteller auf eine Lesegeschwindigkeit von 975 MB/s, eine Schreibrate von 875 MB/s und 120.000 Ein- und Ausgabe-Befehle pro Sekunde bei zufälligen 4K-aligned-Schreibzugriffen. Dank eines von OCZ zur Verfügung gestellten Treibers ist das Revodrive 3 bootfähig, sodass auf Wunsch Windows auf der schnellen PCI-E-SSD installiert werden kann. Das OCZ Revodrive 3 ist mit MLC-NAND-Speicher ausgestattet und unterstützt Trim und Smart. Im Leerlauf benötigt das Speichermedium 7,5 Watt, unter Last steigt der Wert nur geringfügig auf 8,3 Watt. Die mittlere Betriebsdauer zwischen Ausfällen beziffert OCZ auf sehr hohe 1.000.000 Stunden, umgerechnet also rund 114 Jahre. Mehr Informationen gibt es bei Ocztechnology.com: Details zum OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games  Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit OCZ die  Chance  dazu: Drei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, eine PCI-E-SSD Revodrive 3 mit 120 GByte Speicherplatz zu testen. Nachdem ihr einen  ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt,  dürft Ihr die Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit SSDs aus, schreibt gerne und  möchtet einen Test eines Revodrive 3 120 GB von OCZ verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in diesem Thread des  PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt  einfach, was genau ihr ausprobieren  möchtet und warum ihr euch  besonders gut als Lesertester eignet. Gebt  am besten auch an, mit welcher Hardware und welchem Betriebssystem ihr das OCZ Revodrive 3 nutzen möchtet. Erfahrungen mit SSDs  und  vorhandene Vergleichsprodukte sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem  solltet ihr eine   Kamera bedienen und gut lesbare Texte verfassen  können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich  zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum  schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,  euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit SSDs haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und  endet voraussichtlich am 07.04.2013. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der         vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware fordert den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurück, wenn der Lesertest folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 10.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand   beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von   anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens drei selbst erstellte Grafiken  (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.                       

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft drei Wochen lang bis Mittwoch, dem 27.02.2013, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Henninges (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

ich mach mal den anfang und bewerbe mich hiermit als tester für eine der ssd's...als vergleich dienen mir 3 ssd's in form einer intel 330, adata 510 und crucial m4, sowie diverse "alter" hdd's...keine ahnug ob ich mich als lesertester eigne, aber ich bin langjähriges mitglied hier im forum und habe schon den einen oder anderen post verfasst...gerne würde ich mal was "offizielles" für euch schreiben...

ich würde mich sehr freuen... (:


----------



## Bensel (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Ich bewerbe mich auch für den Test. Bis auf eine Sicherungsfestplatte habe ich inzwischen komplett auf SSD umgestellt. Als Systemfestplatte habe ich eine Crucial 238 GB. Für meine Spiele habe ich 2 OCZ 55 GB, 1 OCZ 111 GB und 1 OCZ 148 GB (SATA II und III). Ich habe bereits eine RevoDrive 3 mit 111 GB. Diese nutze ich auch nur für Spiele. Ich würde die beiden RevoDrives gerne zu einem Raid 0  ( so heist das glaube ich ) zusammenschalten. Wäre bestimmt interessant, so etwas zu testen.  Ich hatte die RevoDrive auch schon als Systemfestplatte benutzt, war aber mit dem Systemstart und der Stabilität nicht zufrieden. Da mein Mainboard etwas älter ist (Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3) habe ich vermutet, dass es daran liegt. Evtl. habe ich bis zum Test umgestellt: Ich will ein Gigabyte G1.Sniper3 Mainboard nehmen mit einem i7-3770K. 

Ich hoffe, ich bin dabei

Norbert


----------



## Haxe 18 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Auch ich würde mich gerne für den Test bewerben.
Alles über mein System ist ja leicht zu finden 

Was ich mit der SSD machen/testen würde:

Bootzeiten Vergleich zu meiner OCZ Vertex 3.
Kopierspeed im Vergleich zur OCZ Vertex 3/meinen HDD's.
Ladegeschwindigkeit in diversen Spielen im Vergleich zur OCZ Vertex 3/meinen HDD's.
Eine Vorstellung/Test auf Youtube mit PCGuide.

Ich hoffe ich bekomme die Chance die SSD zu testen um anderen Useren dann mit meiner Bewertung/meinem Video zu einer Kaufentscheidung zu verhelfen und mich selber im Bereich PCI-E SSD weiterzubilden.

MfG Haxe18


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo!

Hiermit würde ich mich auch gerne als Tester für eines der Revodrives bewerben.
Die SSD müsste sich im Test gegen folgende Konkurrenten behaupten:
1. eine Crucial M4
2. eine Corsair Vertex 2
3. zwei Western Digital Velociraptors im Raid 0
4. eine Western Digital Caviar Blue

Der Test wird in etwa folgende Bereiche umfassen:
- Überblick über die Technik hinter der SSD
- allgemeine Informationen zum Produkt und dem Hersteller
- Verarbeitung des Produkts
- natürlich die Leistung der SSD im Vergleich zu SATA-SSD's und HDD's (Windowsstart, Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit anhand von Benchmarks, Ladezeiten von Spielen)

Ich würde mich sehr über ein Testexemplar freuen


----------



## Special_Flo (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Guten Tag, 
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um einen Platz im Testerteam für die OCZ Revodrives 3.

Ich werde das Revodrive gegen eine Crucial M4 64GB , ein X25-V und eine "normale" Festplatte antreten lassen.
Ich werde auch testen ob das drive auf allen boards bootbar ist.

mfg Flo


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch für ein Testsample des Revodrives.

Ich habe vor, das Testsample gegen mehrere Konkurrenten antreten zu lassen.
Da wären zum einen eine Crucial M4 128GB, eine Intel x25-v 40GB und eine normale Seagate Barracuda Festplatte.

Zum Einsatz kommen werden dabei jeweils ein neu aufgesetztes Win7 sowie Win8 in dem PC aus meiner Signatur.
Ich werde dabei Benchmarks, Programmstarts und Ladezeiten mehrerer Spiele betrachten.

Desweiteren werde ich die SSD in mehreren Systemen auf ihre Unterstützung testen.
Da wären:
zum einen mein Sockel 1155 System, 
ein OEM Fujitsu AM2 System 
und, wenn möglich, auch ein AM3 System.


Es wäre mein erster Lesertest, deshalb werde ich mir besonders viel Mühe geben 
MfG
~Tj@rden~


----------



## Sunjy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Guten Tag.

Ich möchte mich hiermit um eine stelle als Tester des Revodrive 120GB Model bewerben.

Da mir eine menge diverser PCs zur verfügung stehen kann ich das Revo auf diversen Boards testen.

Auch würde ich Diverse SSD/HDD mit Raid und ohne zum Test hinzufügen. 

Qualitativ hochwertige Fotos werden ebenso zum Test gehören wie eine ausführliche und detailierte beschreibung aller Tests und Systeme.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen meinen ersten ausführlichen Lesertest für euch zu schreiben 
bei dem ich mit großer sorgfalt und möglichst hoher genauigkeit vorgehen werde.

Grüße Sunjy Kamikaze


----------



## naruto8073 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Ein fröhliches hallo an alle die es lesen.
Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Test an der  Revodrive 120GB von OCZ.
Nutze selbst schon seit mehreren Jahren SSDs von verschiedenen Herstellern zb. Intel,Samsung,ADATA und habe nicht immer gute Erfahrung damit gemacht.
Wenn ich Glück hab und den Test machen darf,liefere ich einen seriösen Test ab.

Mfg.O.J.


----------



## beercarrier (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

(ausnahnweise beachte ich groß- bzw kleinschreibung wie in allen sonstigen offiziellen ausschreibungen - für rechtschreibung beantrage ich aber eine prüfungsfrist von drei werktagen)

Guten Abend an die Community und die PCGH-Redaktion,
hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den Lesertest der OCZ-Revodrive bewerben. Meine Qualifikation sind das Deutsche in Wort und Schrift, sowie eine Affinität für speziell zielgruppenadressierte Hardware, wie zum Beispiel die OCZ Retrodrive, gerade durch die spezielle Schnittstelle der Hardware ist sie im Besonderem für ältere Hardware geeignet wie meinem HTPC, welcher über keine SATA3 Anschlüsse verfügt. Zum Vergleich besitze ich zusätzlich eine 128Gb Crucial m4 SSD, natürlich kann ich beide Massenspeicher (Masse ist Definitionssache laut Einstein, ala E=m*c²) in zwei verschiedenen Systemen testen, einmal bei einem Athlon 2 X4 635 und einmal bei einem nicht mehr ganz taufrischen I7 2600, so lässt sich sowohl Low-End als auch (mittlerweile Mid-End) respektive vormalige High-End-Hardware wunderbar vergleichen. Neben aussagekräftigen Diagrammen würde ich mich auch einer persönlichen Einschätzung nicht enthalten. 
In der Hoffnung bald konkretere Aussagen treffen zu können,
                                                                                         beercarrier


----------



## Newbee (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Also hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester. Die im Threat genannte SSD wäre mal eine Bereicherung meiner Umfangreichen Tests im Bereich Festplatten! Hab schon so einiges getestet ( RAID SSD und HDD, Windows von USB booten, Windows optimieren für SSD's und RAID + Benchmarks sowie Funtionstests wie zB Hotplug AHCI...) Ich experimentiere gerne mit Hardware, baue selber Hardware für eigene Lösungen um und hole alles raus was geht. Ich scheue vor fast nix zurück und habe Spaß am Testen bzw Optimieren. Wäre mal interessant den PCIEX auszuloten. Mit RAID 0 ist bei meinem Mainboard (MSI DKA790GX) bei 590Mb/s Schluss. Hoffe doch das ich für Euch mal etwas tun kann. Damit meine ich alle die Hardware lieben.
MfG Marco


----------



## Spackfighter (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für das OCZ Revodrive 3, 


Ich habe zwar selbst keine SSD verbaut, spiele aber schon länger mit dem Gedanken eine zu kaufen 
und weiß daher, was eine SSD an Transferraten leisten sollte und habe schon jahrelange Erfahrung mit Hardware-Komponenten.
Ich würde mich freuen einen umfassenden Bericht zu schreiben und so einen wertvollen Beitrag leisten zu können.
Natürlich alles absolut unparteiisch, gerecht und kritisch.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Pasquale M.


----------



## Emani (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Ich bewerbe mich auch für diesen Test. Habe eine SSD in meinem Rechner drin und habe mich soweit auch ganz gut mit beschäftigt mit dem Thema SSD. Bin mehrere Jahre bei PC Games Hardware Mitglied. Bin 35 Jahre jung und habe seit mehr als 20 Jahre Computer Erfahrung, somit schraube ich jeden PC im schlaf zusammen. Mein Hauptberuf ist unter anderem Werbe- und Mediengestalter für Digital und Printmedien somit habe ich auch jede menge Erfahrung in Zeitungssatz und oder auch Verpackung in Offset und Flexodruck.

Mein Rechner besteht aus einem Intel I7 3770, Gigabyte Z77X-D3H, SSD Samsung 830, Gigabyte GTX 670 OC Edition, CS Scout Tower, Roccat Ishku Tastatur, Sennheiser PC 161, Logitech G9x Maus, benutze Windows 7, Antiviren Software, aktuellste Treiber immer. 

Privat spiele ich natürlich Battlefield 3 und unter anderm auch Crysis 1-2 oder auch andere hardwarehungrige Games.

Mit freundlichem Gruss Marcel N.


----------



## skatersonly (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo! Zu meiner Schande muss ich mir eingestehen, dass es sich hierbei um meinen ersten Post im PCGHX-Forum handelt. Eine derartige Möglichkeit veranlasst mich jedoch jetzt dazu, meinem grundsätzlich kommentarlosem Mitlesen von Forenbeiträgen ein Ende zu setzen. 

Jedenfalls würde auch Ich gerne den Lesertest durch meine Eindrücke bereichern und glaube mich durch meine 2-Jährige Erfahrung (Auseinandersetzung) mit 3 OCZ-SSDs zu qualifizieren. Ich verlasse mich beruflich bei der Videoproduktion auf die Zuverlässigkeit und Geschwindigkeit der SSDs, bin aber ebenso gespannt auf Beschleunigung von Alltagsszenarien. Dass ich momentan in den Vorbereitungen für ein Deutsch/Englisch-LK Abitur stecke, dürfte meiner Sprachgewandtheit sicherlich nicht schaden, Fotos mache semiprofessionell mit einer Sony NEX-7 - eine qualitativ hochwertige Fotodokumentation würde dementsprechend kein Problem darstellen. Die visuelle Gestaltung kann ich darüber hinaus mit schicken Illustrator Graphen erweitern. Über eine positive Rückmeldung würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Gruß,

skatersonly


----------



## InQontrol (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Guten Abend,[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ich würde gerne an dem Lesertest der "OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB" teilnehmen.[/FONT]


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Warum genau ich?[/FONT]


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Ich bin sehr interessiert in der Thematik der Solid-State-Drive. Ich würde gerne als Vergleich einen Test mit der Samsung SSD 830 128 GB  sowie einer Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB und einer Western Digital Velociraptors 74 GB.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Der Test soll beinhalten einen Vergleich der Bootzeiten unter Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit (ggf. Windows 8 Ultimate), einen kompletten Benchmark-Vergleich der genannten Datenträger (AS SSD Benchmark) sowie einen Ladezeiten Vergleich bei verschiedenen Programmen/Games.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Der Test beinhaltet ebenfalls eine Einführung zum Thema SSD´s und ein anschließenden Fazit mit Kaufempfehlung. Equipment für digitale Bilder ist vorhanden und wird auch genutzt für den Test.[/FONT]


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Das Testsystem:[/FONT]


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit (Windows 8 Ultimate 64-Bit)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Intel Core i5 3570K[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Asus P8Z68 Deluxe Mainboard Sockel 1155[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600    F3-12800CL9Q-16GBXL[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]EVGA GeForce GTX 580 Superclocked 1536 MB GDDR5 – Custom Wasserkühlung (Full Cover)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Samsung SSD 830 128 GB[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Western Digital Velociraptors 74 GB[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]http://www.sysprofile.de/id171038[/FONT]


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Ich würde mich sehr freuen einen Lesertest für die Community zu machen. [/FONT] 


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Grüße InQontrol[/FONT]


----------



## m1ch1 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hi

  Ich werde mich dann auch mal unter die Teilnehmer mischen 

  Auch ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekäme dieses durchaus interessante stück Technik zu testen zu dürfen.



  Als CPU käme ein Intel i5 750 @4ghz zum Einsatz.

  Unterstützt wird dieser von 4gb RAM, einer Vertex 4 sowie einer Ati 5850. Ein zuhause findet dies alles auf einem P7P55d-e pro, und die Befeuerung übernimmt ein Corsair TX 650w.



  als vergleich für die Leistung käme sowohl eine SSD (OCZ Vertex 4) als auch eine HDD (Spinpoint F4 500gb) zum Einsatz.

  Bilder würde ich auch entsprechen mit einer digicam liefern (Panasonic TZ-10).

  Hoffe dass ihr mir die Vorlesungsfreiezeit mit der Möglichkeit zur erstellung eines Tests der OCZ Revodrive versüßt 

  MfG M1ch1


----------



## flasha (6. Februar 2013)

Würde gerne bei dem Lesertest mitmachen. Den Roman spare ich mir aber für den Test.

Schönen Abend.


----------



## ForsetiderAhne (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Guten Morgen PCGH, 

bei der Lektüre der am 06.02.13 erschienenen PCGH- Zeitschrift bin ich sofort auf das Angebot gestoßen einen Lesertest durchführen zu dürfen. Wie an meiner spärlichen Beitragsrate zu sehen ist, bin ich nicht allzu aktiv im extreme hardware forum. Ich bin Verfechter für die guten, alten papiergedruckten PCGH- Hefte, da sie Arbeitsplätze und auch Übersichtlichkeit über Neues und Wissenswertes bieten. Ich möchte dies nicht als Entschuldigung geltend machen, sondern diese Information allein als Erklärung anheften.



Kurzum ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest bewerben. 




Als Testsystem zu bieten habe ich ein P68- Mainboard von Asus, den i7-2600k, 8 GB- Ram G.Skill, eine Radeon 6870, eine WD Caviar Black und zu guterletzt eine externe USB 3 Festplatte eine 500 GB WD My passport. 

Im Gegensatz zu meinen Vorrednern möchte ich zwar auch einen Vergleich von meiner internen Festplatte zur Revodrive anstellen, jedoch wird mein Schwerpunkt bei den Tests auf diversen Spielen (so mitunter dem alten Company of Heroes und dem BK-mod/ an neueren Spielen sollte es auch nicht mangeln ) fußen.

Ich danke im Voraus für das mir geschenkte Vertrauen mich für einen solchen Lesertest bewerben zu dürfen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Forseti

P.S. Ich bitte bei der Bestätigung meiner Anfrage um eine e-mail und nicht um eine PN- im Forum, da ich hier nicht allzu aktiv sein kann.


----------



## syrus700 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo zusammen. 

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch für den test der ssd.  Ich habe so einen test noch nie durchgeführt oder einen Artikel geschrieben, würde dies aber gerne nachholen /ausprobieren. Da ich auch bald Abschlussprüfung von meiner Informatiker Ausbildung habe, wäre das eine gute Übung für mein Abschlussprojekt  

Gruß David


----------



## Exodus187 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

SO jetzt bin wohl Ich dran.
Ich mache gerade eine Ausbildung in einem kleinen Unternehmen zum IT-Systemelektroniker. Zu meinen Tätigkeiten fällt hauptsächlich der Zusammenbau von PC's. Dadurch habe ich viele diverse SSD's von alt bis neu, in den Händen (OCZ, Intel, Samsung, Crucial, SanDisk,...) mit denen ich arbeiten muss/darf/kann . Áuf meinen PC will ich nicht genau eingehen die ganzen technischen Details findet ihr *HIER* . Ich lese mir oft Testberichte und Rezessionen durch daher sollte ich wissen wie man so etwas angehen muss. Ich besitze auch eine SR-Cam mit der mir sicherlich auch ein paar sehr schöne Fotos gelingen werden. Eventuell gibt es sogar noch ein Video.


----------



## thedocs (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Ich möchte mich auch gerne für den Test bewerben. Ich bin kürzlich von HDD auf SSD (genauer Crucial m4) umgestiegen. Als treuer Abonnent habe ich natürlich alle SSD-Artikel der PCGH gelesen. Auch in Vorbereitung auf meinen SSD-Umstieg habe ich mich sehr umfassend mit Specs, Preisen und Benchmarks beschäftigt und habe einen guten Marktüberblick. Beim Test würde ich vermutlich auf Installation, sythetische Benchmarks (inkl. Kompressionsbenchmark) und praktische Test (Bootzeitmessung, Kopiermessung) eingehen.


----------



## Vialet (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich würde mich gerne für den Test bewerben.
Ich bin schon langzeitiger Leser der PC Games Hardware printed und würde deshalb behaupten, ich weiß im Groben, wie ein Testbericht aufgebaut sein sollte.
Ich selbst bin 23 Jahre alt, Maschinenbaustudent (=> CAD Anwendungen werden durchgeführt) und nebenbei im Bereich Fotografie selbstständig.
Durch meine Selbstständigkeit würde mir eine Nikon D5100 dauerhaft zur Verfügung stehen, welche auch HD-Videos produzieren könnte.

Da alsbald die Semesterferien anstehen, wäre ausreichend Zeit für einen ausgiebigen Test eines Revodrives vorhanden.
Dafür würden mir zwei Systeme zum Testen bereitstehen:

mein privater PC:

Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4200 MHz
MSI Z77A-GD65
G.Skill Ripjaws 8GB @ 2100 MHz
XFX Radeon 6850
OCZ Vertex III 60GB (+ OCZ Vertex II 60GB aus meinem Laptop)
Western Digital WD10EARS
mein kleiner Firmenserver:


HP Proliant G4
2x Intel Xeon 3.2GHz
4GB DDR2 HP RAM
2x 72.8GB USCI320 HDD 15.000 UPM im Raid0
PCI-E Riser Card
Ich habe schon einiges an Erfahrung im Bereich Computer sammeln können und durfte meinen Zivildienst in einem großen Klinikum im Bereich der IT verbringen.
Dort und auch im privaten Umfeld bin und war ich für die Reparatur und Instandsetzung von PC-System verantwortlich.


Ich würde das Revodrive in mehreren Disziplinen testen wollen:


Alltagsbetrieb (inkl. Windows-Installation und Vergleich mit einer SATA SSD)
Gaming-Einsatz (bei Spielen wie WoW, NFS Most Wanted, Anno 2070, ...)
Photoshop Performance*
Einsatz im Server-System (inkl. Leistung der Datenbanken und des Webhostings)
Die gängigen Tools wie der AS SSD Benchmark sind mir beläufig, da ich ebenfalls ein wenig in der OC-Scene vertreten bin.
* Hier könnte ich die Performance primär bei der Bearbeitung von sehr großen Bildern (>2GB; 40000x20000px) testen.


mfg
Maiko


----------



## Jan565 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo, 

bewerbe mich hiermit auch für den Lesertest. 

Hier die Bedingungen:
- Sie müssen Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
*Klar, sonst könnte ich hier wohl kaum Schreiben *
- Sie müssen einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, Sie bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
*Kein Problem 4 Wochen ist genug Zeit einen Ausfühlichen Test zu schreiben und die Hardware zu testen. *
- Sie sollten Erfahrung mit SSDs haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
*HDD´s, SSD´s sind alles Speicher und können von mir ohne weiteres eingebaut und genutzt und Ordentlich gestestet werden. *
- Sie sollten eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
*kein Problem!*
- Sie sollten in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
*ohne Probleme möglich, alles dafür vorhanden.*
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
*Hoffentlich für mich *
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
*warte schon auf die PN *
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürfen Sie die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
*wozu auch? Sill die doch selber nutzen und Testen. *
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 07.04.2013. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
*auf jeden Fall machbar ohne weiteres. *

Hardware zum Testen habe ich genug hier. Damit kann ich auch gut vergleiche ziehen zwischen einem Phenom 2 und einen Ivy Bridge. 

Lesertest Aufbau:

Einleitung; Danksagung
Testsysteme
Testablauf
Testergebnisse
Vergleiche
Fazit
Empfehlungen

Danke!


----------



## Braineater (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,
Das ist mal ein Test nach meinem Geschmack 
ich würde mich gerne für den Lesertest des OCZ Revodrive bewerben. Ich habe mich in den letzten Jahren intensiv mit SSDs und der dahinterstehenden Technik, insbesondere den verschiedenen Controllern und Flashtypen beschäftigt, nicht nur weil ich mir selber mehrere SSDs gekauft habe, sondern auch weil mich diese Technik einfach interessiert  Ich habe eine sehr breite Auswahl an verschiedenen Laufwerken hier, welche ich als *Vergleichsobjekte *zum Test nutzen würde.
Auf jeden Fall würde das Revodrive antreten können gegen: 

_* 256 GB Samsung 830*_
_* 240 GB Samsung 840*_
_* 256 GB Crucial M4*_
_* 240 GB Kingston HyperX 3K *_
_* 240 GB Kingston V+200 *_
_*240 GB Kingston V300
*_
_* 256 GB Adata SX910 *_
_* und wenn es bis dahin klappt auch eventuell schon gegen eine neue Crucial M500*_ 
*Zusätzlich würde es noch einen Vergleich gegen ein Raid0 aus zwei 64er oder 120er Sandforce2 SSDs geben, um so OCZs Raid0 Lösung gegen ein herkömmliches Raid0 zu vergleichen!*
 
Für die Tests kommt das System aus meiner Signatur zum Einsatz!

Neben einer ausfühlichen Beschreibung, werde ich detailiert auf die technischen Besonderheiten des OCZ Revodrive eingehen. Zudem würde ich das Laufwerk bzw die Karte durch einen umfangreichen Benchmarkparcours jagen und damit sowohl theoretische Werte ermitteln (Lese und Schreiberaten sowie Zugriffszeiten), als auch praxisnahe Ergebnisse liefern, wie zum Beispiel Boot-, Programmstart-, Entpack-Dauer usw. *Als Extra* würde es einen Test geben in dem ich den Einfluss des CPU und RAM Taktes auf die Geschwindigkeit des OCZ Laufwerks ermitteln würde.
Untermalen würde ich den Textteil mit einer ganzen Reihe an qualitativ hochwertigen Fotos, welche ich mit meiner Canon DSLR mache. Die Auswertung der Testergebnisse wird grafisch erfolgen. Wenn sich das OCZ Revodrive gut schlägt kann es sich vll sogar einen meinen selbst entworfenen Awards sichern 

Eine kleine Leseprobe zu einem, nun schon älteren SSD Review (Meine Bilder, Diagramme und Schreibstil sind mittlerweile um einiges besser geworden!) findet ihr hier:
[User-Review] Kingston HyperX SSD - Enthusiasten SSD mit Performance Vorteil

Das Review zum Revodrive würde in etwa so eine Qualität besitzen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-oc-fluesterleise-mainstream-grafikkarte.html

Aufgrund meiner langjährigen Erfahrung mit SSDs, der umfangreichen Ausstattung an Vergleichsmaterial und den, durch meine bisherigen Reviews erlernten Fähigkeiten, denke  ich das ich ein durchaus geeigneter Testkandidat bin. Ich persönlich würde  mich riesig freuen einer der drei Auserwählten zu sein und im Anschluss so ein edles Stück Hardware mein Eigen nennen zu  können 
Sollte ich gewählt werden, dann könnt ihr mit einem, wie gewohnt, qualitativ hochwertigen und vor allen Dingen ausführlichen Testbericht rechnen. Ich drücke natürlich auch allen Mitbewerbern die Daumen.

Viele liebe Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Shinchyko (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

So nun im richtigen Thread hehe^^

Ich würde gerne den Test machen. Ich hab zwar nochnie einen solchen  "Test" gemacht, aber ich bin sicher das ich den prima hinbekommen  könnte. Kenne genug Programme für Tests, mehrere HDD´s und meine SSD zum  vergleich. Diagramme usw sind kein Ding. Für gute Bilder sorgt die  Spiegelreflex von meinem Dad.

Ablauf des Tests:

- Einleitung und Vorstellen der Revodrive
- Einbau des Revodrive (Abmessungen, Zubehöhr usw) inc. Bilder und Video
- Wie schnell und einfach die Handhabung ist. Stichwort: Anschließen und leuft bei besten Bedingungen?
- Die Benchmarks mit Vergleichen zu anderen HDD´s und SSD
- Unterschiede zwischen Windows 7 und Windows Vita Ultimate?
- Thema: Mach deinem alten Rechner "Beine". Test auf alten C2Duo Rechner und noch älterer Festplatte
- Spezial: SSD und Revodrive im Raid?
- Wie gut ist die Preis/Leistung? Allternative SSD für jedermann?
- Fazit und Danksagungen

Das ganze wird per 720/1080p Video aufgenommen und auch entsprechend kommentiert.


Würd mich riesig freuen für euch auch mal nen Test anzufertigen. Wäre eine interresante neue Erfahrung und Herrausforderung 

Gruß Shin


----------



## target2804 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich möchte mich hiermit zu meinem zweiten Lesertest bewerben.

 Dieses mal möchte ich, was meine Person angeht, nicht allzu sehr ins Detail gehen, da sich das alles nur wieder aus meiner anderen Lesertestbewerbung wiederholen würde. Dennoch ein paar kurze Worte zu meiner Person:
Ich heiße Alexander Brickmann, bin 23 Jahre alt und arbeiten als Intensivpfleger im Krankenhaus. Mein Abitur absolvierte ich im Frühjahr 2008 in den Fächern Deutsch, Biologie und Sozialkunde. 
Da dies nun mein zweiter Lesertest wäre und ich generell sehr selbstkritisch bin, würde ich gerne die Chance bekommen, auf den gesammelten Resonanzen meines ersten Testes aufzubauen und mich bezüglich des Inhalts und der Gliederung noch weiter zu verbessern.



Mitglied im PCGHX-Forum  bin ich seit August 2012. Mittlerweile umfasst meine Summe an Beiträgen eine, wie ich finde, schon relativ beachtliche Zahl. Mit zwei eigenen Threads, in welchen ich Musterkonfigurationen für potenzielle Computerkäufer bereitstelle und Grafikkarten bzw. CPUs tabellarisch in Preis und Leistung vergleiche, habe ich mit Engagement dazu beigetragen, Forenusern Kaufentscheidungen zu erleichtern und die Gemeinschaft zu unterstützen.
Erfahrungen mit Hardware habe ich seit vielen Jahren.  Zwar kann ich nicht von mir behaupten, dass ich mich mit jeder  einzelnen Komponente bis ins Detail auskenne, dennoch bin ich in der  Lage, Systeme zusammenzubauen, bei Problemen Lösungen zu finden und gute von schlechten SSDs zu unterscheiden. In meinem System selbst schlummern mittlerweile 2 Samsung 830 SSDs mit je 128 und 256GB Speicherkapazität, die sich hervorragend dazu eignen, die besagte OCZ SSD in einem guten Vergleich darzustellen.
Da  gute digitale Fotos erwünscht sind, könnte ich nun endlich von meiner Canon EOS 600D gebrauch machen. Eine 50mm Linse für Produktfotografie ist vorhanden und wartet auf ihren Einsatz.
Die 10.000 Zeichen, die geschrieben werden müssen, stellen für mich kein Problem dar. Schon mein Lesertest zum EKL Alpenföhn WingBoost Red Clover fiel sehr ausführlich und detailliert aus.
Mit Excel, Word bzw. dem Erstellen von Grafiken und Diagrammen bin ich bestens vertraut. Diese kamen auch schon in meinem vorherigen Lesertest zum Einsatz.

Nun kurz zu meinem System, in dem die Lüfter eventuell zum Einsatz kommen:

Mainboard:  Asus P8H77-V
CPU:          Intel Core i7 3770 (Offset -0,125v)
Speicher:    Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 1,5V 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz CL9
HDD:          Seagate Barracuda 7000.14 1000GB SATA6GB/s
SSD:          Samsung 830 SSD 128GB
SSD: Samsung 830 SSD 256GB
Grafik:        Gigabyte GTX 670 OC Windforce 3x
Netzteil:     be Quiet! Straight Power 580W




Zum Ablauf des Testverfahrens:
Auch hier möchte ich sagen, dass ich den genauen Ablauf des Testes immer spontan entscheide, dennoch sind mir die wichtigen Punkte, die keinesfalls fehlen dürfen, bestens bekannt. Generell wird der Test aber folgende Punkte enthalten:


Einleitung & Danksagungen
Vorstellung des Produktes und der Spezifikationen
wie die Verpackung der SSD ist
wie der erste Eindruck ist
wie üppig das Zubehör ausfällt
Aussehen (Hochwertigkeit im Sinne von Verarbeitung) und inwiefern sich vor dem Laufen der Hardware Qualität als solche feststellen lässt
Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit (verglichen mit den Herstellerangaben)
Geschwindigkeit & Performance verglichen mit meinen anderen SATA SSDs in Form von Benchmarks und Alltagstests und das daraus resultierende Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis
Pro und Contras PCIE SSDs/SATA SSDs
Festgehalten werden meine Eindrücke dieses mal leider nicht in Videoform, dafür in ausfühlrichen Sätzen und hochwertigen Bildern einer Spiegelreflexkamera.



Falls sich die Redaktion meinen ersten Lesertest als eventuelle Entscheidungsbeihilfe noch einmal ansehen möchte, hier der Link dazu:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...t-red-clover-der-rote-klee-im-praxistest.html
EKL selbst war übrigens auch sehr angetan.

 In diesem Sinne verabschiede ich mich aus diesem Thread und würde mich natürlich über baldige Nachricht in meinem Postfach freuen 
Gruß


----------



## Broow (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Ich würde mich gerne für den Lesertest des OCZ RevoDrive 3 120GB bewerben.

*Kurz zu meiner Person:*

 Ich bin ein 16 Jahre alter Gymnasiast und komme aus Bayern.Ich beschäftige mich seit 2 Jahren immer intensiver mit Hardware, nachdem ich schon seit Jahren von PC's fasziniert war . Am meisten interessieren mich Grafikkarten, Mainboards und natürlich Festplatten bzw. SSD's, weshalb ich mich unter anderem hierfür bewerbe.  

*Erfahrungen:*

 Ich baue seit 1 Jahr Pc's für Freunde oder bekannte zusammen, woraus sich schließen lässt, dass ich in der Lage bin dieses Stück Hardware auch zu verbauen.  
 Ich helfe des öfteren anderen Usern im Bereich „Zusammenstellung“ und „Grafikkarten“ und bin zu Hause für alle Sachen rund um PCs & Netzwerk zuständig (Webseite erstellen, etc.)
 Ich kann, wenn nötig das ein oder andere Bild bezüglich Lichtverhältnisse,Zuschneiden bearbeiten, und bin auch einigermaßen geübt im Umgang mit Excel oder Word und dergleichen (noch ausbaufähig )  
 Besitze auch Erfahrung im OC-Bereich und bin am überlegen, ob es einen Unterschied beim Bootvorgang machen würde, wenn die/der CPU/RAM übertaktet ist.(Ich weiß es nicht, deswegen möchte Ich's testen)

*Was bewegt mich noch dazu?*

 Das wäre mein erster Lesertest und ich würde gern erfahren, ob ich als „Redakteur“ geeignet bin und ob ich somit für ein geplantes Praktikum nach dem Abitur bei PCGH gerüstet bin 

*Was habe ich vor in dem Test?*

 Natürlich steht an primärer Stelle die Geschwindigkeit der PCIe SSD, die ich dank meiner Samsung SSD 830 256GB mit einer „normalen“ SSD's vergleichen kann.  (System ist in meiner Signatur einzusehen)
 Allerdings wird diese SSD nur unter SATA II betrieben(Chipsatzbedingt), was ich nicht als großes Problem sehe, da bestimmt einer der anderen Tester diese PCIe SSD mit einer SSD, die unter unter SATA III läuft, vergleichen wird, was dann zu umfangreicheren Testergebnissen führen würde.
  Natürlich vergleiche ich das ganze auch noch mit einer HDD und ich denke, dass sich das gut in einem Diagramm anschaulich darstellen lässt. 

 Auf  andere Aspekte wie Montage, Zubehör, etc. werde ich ebenfalls eingehen.(ja nee, is klar )

 Ein neutrales Fazit wird es meinerseits auch geben, inklusive meiner eigenen Meinung, ob sich der Kauf  lohnen würde (vor allem wenn man schon in Besitz einer SSD ist) bzw. was sich HDD Besitzer erwarten können insbesondere beim Bootvorgang und laden von Spielständen (Jene die  auf der „Revo“ gespeichert sind)

*(Gedachte)Gliederung*


_Vorwort / Danksagungen
_
_Verpackung / Zubehör 
_
_Spezifikationen / Verarbeitung / Erste Eindrücke
_
_Montage_
_Bootladezeiten / Vergleich_
_Lese-/Schreibraten Test_
_Ladezeiten Vergleich_
_Fazit + eigene Meinung_
   Für passende Fotos sorgt eine  Digitalkamera, was von der Qualität reichen sollte.

 Ansonsten wünsche ich allen Mitbewerbern viel Glück und hoffe, das meine Wenigkeit einer der 3 Glücklichen wird 

 Gruß


----------



## Badt (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

*Hiermit möchte ich mich auf den Lesertest des OCZ Revodrives bewerben.*

*Zu meiner Person:*
Mein Name ist Martin, ich bin knackige 26 Jahre alt und befinde mich in  den letzten Zügen meines Studiums als Diplom Wirtschaftsinformatiker.  Meine Freizeit verbringe ich viel in der Muckibude, aber auch die  Freundin und der PC kommen nicht zu kurz.  Mit Hardware beschäftige ich mich schon seit ca. 10 Jahren und bringe dementsprechend auch einiges an Erfahrung mit.

*Meine Referenzen:*
Was das schreiben von Reviews und das gewissenhafte Testen von Hardware angeht, so konnte ich die letzten 13 Monate einiges an  Erfahrung in den verschiedensten Bereichen (CPU-Kühler, Lüfter, Gehäuse, Wasserkühler, Eingabegeräte) sammeln. Einen Überblick, über meine Schreibe und meine Fotos  könnt ihr in meinen Reviews gewinnen (siehe Signatur). Ich arbeite stets  gewissenhaft und versuche möglichst alle wichtigen Details in einem  Review rüberzubringen, der Text wird durch hübsche Fotos aus  meiner Canon EOS 600D sowie mit anschaulichen Diagrammen aufgelockert. Dabei bin ich sowohl im Umgang mit dem Office-Paket als auch im Umgang mit Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen ala GIMP bestens vertraut.

*Das Review:*
Neben einer optisch ansprechenden Präsentation des Revodrives, würden natürlich die technischen Besonderheiten im Fokus des Reviews stehen. Auch müsste sich der Revodrive in einem Benchmarkparcour gegen eine Crucial M4 sowie eine Samsung 840 beweisen, hier stehen vorallem die Lese-, Schreibraten und die Zugriffszeit im Mittelpunkt. Neben synthetischen Benchmarks findet auch eine Betrachtung realer Anwendungsfälle statt, wie der Bootdauer, Dauer von Kopier- / Entpackvorgängen, sowie der Installationsdauer bestimmter Programme. Abschließen würde das Review mit einer kritischen Betrachtung und der Vergabe eines, eigens von mir erstellten Awards, welcher die Qualität des Produktes widerspiegelt.

*Mein System:*
Mainboard: AsRock Extreme 4 P67
 Prozessor: Intel i5-2500K übertaktet auf 4.5 GHZ mit 1,26 Vcore (24/7 Setting)
 Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LP 1.5 Volt
 Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 670 OC
 Soundkarte: Creative Fatality X-Fi
 SSD: Crucial M4 128 GB
 HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB
 Netzteil: Corsair TX 750M​
*Mein Versprechen:*
Ich liefere einen qualitativ hochwertigen Test, inkl. qualitativ  hochwertiger Bilder ab!

Ich würde ich mich freuen als Tester  gewählt zu werden.

beste Grüße
Martin


----------



## Aer0 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Ich bewerbe mich zum testen einer OCZ Revodrive.
Ich habe einen leistunksstarken PC, der in der Lage ist das volle Potential auszuschöpfen(z68 chipsatz mit i5 2500k) und könnte diese unübliche SSD Variante mit einer normalen HDD und meiner Samsung 830 SSD vergleichen.


----------



## Chris5 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo!
Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, die Revodrive zu testen (und sie danach natürlich auch zu besitzen), da mir auf der Crucial M4 (128GB) schön langsam der Platz ausgeht.

Ich hätte 2 Setups und 3 Vergleichs-SSDs zu bieten:
  Eigener PC mit MSI *Z77*A-G45 (Z77), 12 GB DDR3-RAM, Intel Xenon E3-1230 V2 zum Austesten der maximal möglichen Leistung
Eltern-PC mit Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H (790GX, SB750), 2GB DDR2-RAM (na wenn der nicht bremst) und AMD Phenom II X3 720BE zum Testen der Performance der Revodrive auf einem nicht mehr ganz taufrischen System (Fragestellung: Ist die Revodrive eine Alternative, wenn kein Sata3 vorhanden ist? Preislich liegt die Revodrive ja nicht allzu weit von der Kombination einer teureren SSD mit 120GB mit SATA3-Steckkarte entfernt)

  Für den direkten Vergleich sind folgende SSDs vorhanden:
  Adata S511 (derzeit im Laptop), Crucial M4 (im eigenen PC) und Samsung SSD 830 (derzeit im elterlichen PC). Alle sind in derselben Größenklasse wie die Revodrive (also 120 oder 128 GB) und sprechen bereits 6Gb/s schnell. 

  Es werden also 3 verschiedene Controller getestet, zusätzlich würe auch eine Raid-Konfiguration geplant. Als Student würde ich mich nicht nur bei Spielen über die verringerte Ladezeit freuen (einige sind derzeit wegen Platzmangel auf der HDD), sondern auch beim Arbeiten mit AutoCAD (Ladezeitvergleich!), auch Geoinformatik-Programme würden noch schneller arbeiten. Als Anmerkung zu den 12GB Arbeitsspeicher meines Stammsystems sei noch gesagt, dass sich diese aus 2x4GB mit 1600 MHz und 2x2GB mit 1866 MHz zusammensetzen, und derzeit mit der Kompromissgeschwindigkeit von 1600MHz bei 8-9-8-22 betrieben werden. Der schnellere Speicher stammt noch aus meinem vorigen AMD-System, das mir im vergangenen Sommer eingegangen ist. Sollte sich das Mainboard zu der entsprechenden RAM-Geschwindigkeit überreden lassen (der entsprechende Wert wäre im UEFI anwählbar), könnte ich die Performance der Revodrive in Abhängigkeit von der Speichergeschwindigkeit testen.

Das sind soweit die wichtigsten Daten und Ideen, die ich neben den Standard-Tests (Ladezeit von ausgewählten Programmen/Spielen und Boot-Zeit, Kopiertest/Entpacken, synth. Benchmarks) in der Rezension unterbringen würde.

mfg Chris5

Edit: Die Speichergeschwindigkeit beträgt natürlich nur 1333MHz, da ja alle 4 Bänke belegt sind.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Lesertester für ein OCZ Revodrive 3 120 Gb.

Die Bedingungen für den Test würde ich problemslos erfüllen. Hier auch 3 weiter Tests von mir:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...l-design-define-r4-black-pearl-goldenmic.html
Gastbeitrag: Sharkoon-DarkGlider + Gaming-Mat | ALTERNATE
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...hn-matterhorn-shamrock-edition-goldenmic.html

Für Fotos steht mir nach wie vor eine Panasonic Lumix DMC-FS25 zur Verfügung. 

Um den Test in ordentlicher Form auszuarbeiten würde ich wie immer das Vorbereitungsforum nutzen.

Für den Test stehen mir 2 Systeme zur Verfügung:

Intel Core i7-870 (OC/UC möglich)
Asus P7P55D-E
16 Gb DDR3 -1333 Mhz

sowie

Q6600
MSI P45 Platium
8 GB DDR2-800 Mhz

Bei beiden Boards sollten bezüglich der Anbindung keine Probleme auftreten, genutzt wird jeweils der zweite PCIex16 Slot.
Als Vergleichsobjekt steht mir eine Samsung SSD 830 Series 128 Gb sowie eine Samsung HD103SJ und eine WD20EARX zur Verfügung.
Die Samsung SSD wird dabei allerdings durch Sata II limitiert, da mein Testsystem über kein natives Sata III verfügt.
Die Ergebnisse der diversen Messungen (Benchmarktools wie AS SSD Benchmark, Atto, usw., Bootzeiten, Kopierzeiten, etc.)  würde ich in Diagrammen präsentieren.

Des Weiteren würde ich im Test auf die technischen Besonderheiten der SSD und auch auf die Windows Installation auf der PCIe-SSD eingehen.

Weiterhin möchte ich mich mit dem Test selbst von der Qualität eines OCZ Produktes überzeugen, da ich bisher eher ein negatives Bild von einigen Produkten von OCZ habe.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mich den Lesertest auswählt.


----------



## Cragger (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Möchte mich als Tester für das Revodrive 3 bewerben.  Mein System Basiert auf einem Intel Core I7 2600k auf einem Asus Maximus Extreme IV.
Erfahrungen mit SSD´s und auch dem Revodrive x2 welches ich bei einem Freund von mir verbaut habe sind vorhanden. 
Desweitern besitze ich zur Zeit ein RAID 0 bestehend aus 2 OCZ VERTEX 3 240GB.
Dann habe ich noch eine Western Digital VelociRaptor 300 GB die zu weiteren vergleichen und Tests zur Verfügung stehen würde.
Habe bislang gute Erfahrungen mit dem Produkten von OCZ gesammelt und könnte gute Vergleiche zwischen meinem RAID und dem Rvodrive ziehen.
Weiterhin würde mich die Technischen Werte des Produktes interessieren da die Werte des Herstellers oft nur sehr schwer zu erreichen sind.

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr euch für mich entscheiden würdet.


http://www.sysprofile.de/id154207


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB. 
Da ich schon einige Tests gemacht habe und jetzt noch mein Windows 7 AIO (Treiber, mods, Tweaks ...) habe. 
Wäre es interessant zu testen wie lange dort die Installation dauert.
Die OCZ Vertex 3 60 GB würde ich als Gegenpart testen.
Da ich schon einige Threads erstellt habe sollte ich das mit den Fotos, Vergleiche , Benchmarks, Tabellen u.s.w. kein Problem sein.
Mein Gigabyte GA990xa-ud3 besitzt auch den nötigen Anschluss.  

Ohh man was für eine geile Hardware.


----------



## Krestestovnikoff (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Morgen allerseits!

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit als Tester der Revodrive 3. Ich bin im Forum nicht wirklich aktiv, habe aber von einem Freund, der es auswendig kennt, einen Hinweis hierauf bekommen. Er meinte, ich eigne mich gut für diesen Test, da ich mich gut mit Hard- und Software auskenne, gerne an meinem Computer herumschraube, ihn sehr viel verwende, sehr gut schreiben kann und auch viel Zeit dafür habe. Außerdem studiere ich Informatik und (kleiner Nebeneffekt) ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, von Ihnen ausgewählt zu werden.

Mein momentanes Setup sieht aus wie folgt:
Gigabyte Z86X-UD7-B3
Intel Core i5 2500
8GB RAM
2x ASUS HD5870 (crossfire)
Win7 Home Premium

Computer wird für diverse Tätigkeiten verwendet, von einfacher Textbearbeitung über Videoschnitt und -rendering bis zu exzessivem Gaming.


----------



## the.hai (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo, dann presch ich auch mal voran.

Ich würde gerne mal was offizielles hier im Forum veröffentlichen und gerade solch ein RevoDrive finde ich sehr spannend, da ich sowas noch nicht hatte. Deshalb interessiert mich der Vergleich zu meinen sonstigen Laufwerk brennend, sowohl praktisch als auch messbar. Ich habe hier schon so viele sehr feine Reviews und Tests gesehn, da muss man einfach mal mitmachen.

Das Testsystem wäre meiner Signatur zu entnehmen, aber da ändert sich ja eh alle Woche was^^.


----------



## mayson (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Guten Morgen Zusammen, 

Möchte mich gerne für den Test des Revodrive's 3 bewerben. 

Habe zwar keine Erfahrung beim Erstellen von Tests, aber bin schon seit über 10 Jahren als IT-Admin tätig und beschäftige mich seit meiner Jugendzeit mit Computern (damals noch mit dem Amiga 2000 / 4000 - wer kennt den Amiga noch??). Verfolge das "Geschehen" bzw. die Entwicklung im PC-Bereich sehr intensiv und kenne mich mit Hardware / Software sehr gut aus. Habe mein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht. xDD

Durch regelmässige Lektüre von PC-Magazinen, weiss ich, wie ein Test aussehen kann / soll / muss.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich das "Teil" testen dürfte. 

Aktuell habe ich 4 Intel 520 (Raid 10) und 4 WD RE4 (Raid 10) an meinem Adaptec 6805 hängen und der Performance-Vergleich (Bootzeit, Installationszeit von Windows, Lese-und Schreibperformance, Verhalten bei Games...) interessiert mich stark. 

Sonstige Infos zu meinem System:

i7-3930K
P9X79 DELUXE
4x Corsair CML16GX3M4X1600C8


Wünsche Euch einen schönen Tag und beste Grüsse aus der Schweiz.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Ich bewerbe mich ebenfalls als Tester,
die Revodrive soll sich besonders gegen die bewährte und sehr gute 
Samsung 830 beweisen. Nachdem ich sie als Bootmedium getestet habe
soll sie auch als Platte für Spiele insbesondere Battlefield 3 und Skyrim herhalten.
Eine DSLR ist vorhanden für gute Fotos. Auch gegen eine Ramdisk wird getestet.

Das Testsystem hat folgende Hardware:
-I7 3770k
-16GB Crucial RAM 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1,5V
-GTX 670 Windforce 3x
-Samsung 830 128GB
-Asus P8Z77-V

So das muss nicht weiter in die länge gezogen werden, der Test
wird für sich sprechen.


----------



## Bierseppi (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit als Tester Für eine der OCZ Revodrive 3.
Ich bin Student für Elektro- und Informationstechnik und besitze folgendes System:

Hauptrecher

CPU: i5 2500k
Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3
Main SSD: Crucial M4 128 GB 
Festplatte: WesternDigital WD3200
GPU: 2x ASUS RADEON HD5850 (Crossfire)
Wasserkühlung eingebaut

Laptop

LENOVO ThinkPad T420s

CPU: i7 Ivybridge
SSD: SAMSUNG 830 128 GB
2. SSD: Crucial C300 64 GB


Noch weiteres zu mir:

Ich bin bald 19 Jahre alt und bin wie oben genannt Student.
Ich habe zur Zeit Semesterferien, bzw. im Testzeitraum und würde so,
genügend Zeit finden um den Test ausführlich zu behandeln. 
Des Weiteren war mein Professor so gütig, mir als einen der Wenigen (40) an der Hochschule,
Fachbesucher Tickets für die CeBIT zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Im Bereich der Computer bin ich schon seit ich ca. 13 Jahre alt bin unterwegs 
und habe schon viel Erfahrung in diesem Bereich.
Die Auswahl an Vergleichsmaterial befähigt mich, den Test nicht nur einseitig auf ein Produkt zu 
fokussieren. Dies würde den Test abwechslungsreicher gestalten, bzw. macht auch
 die OCZ Revodrive 3 vergleichbarer, vor allem, da jeder ,der den Test liest,
 mindestens eine normale HDD zuhause zur Verfügung hat.
Ich habe auch Erfahrung in Sachen Gestaltung und Design, und kann auch auf die 
Spiegelreflexkamera meines besten Freundes zurückgreifen.

Eine gute Ausdrucksfähigkeit ist bei einem derartigen Test natürlich auch vonnöten
und ich denke diese ist mir gegeben.

Viele Grüße aus Niederbayern,

Bierseppi , Maxi Seibold


----------



## farming (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der OCZ Revodrive 3 120GB. Ich nutze aktuell eine Samsung 830 256GB SSD in meinem Desktop Computer, sowie eine Seagate Momentus XT 750GB in meinem Notebook. Ich versuche immer, möglichst viel Performance aus meiner Hardware zu holen und experimentiere dabei viel rum. Mit dem Release von Crysis 3 steht auch wieder ein Upgrade für meinen Computer an und ich überlege, mir auch eine neue SSD zu kaufen. 

Ich habe bisher noch keine Erfahrung mit PCIe SSDs gemacht, habe aber in den letzten 10 Jahren schon mit vielen komplizierten Speichersystemen gearbeitet, unter anderem größere Raids mit Adaptec SCSI Controllern und 73GB 15k Festplatten. Es hat mir immer großen Spaß gemacht damit zu experimentieren und daher denke ich, dass ich auch mit der Revodrive 3 meinen Spaß haben werde. Gute Dokumentation zu meinen Tests und Eindrücken wird für mich kein Problem sein.

Viele Grüße,
Farming


----------



## majorguns (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für die OCZ Revodrive.

Ich würde sie gerne gegen meine anderen Festplatten sowie gegen meine Curtial SSD antreten lassen und aufzeigen ob es sich lohnt in eine solche PCI-E SSD zu invertieren.
Außerdem würde ich in meinem Test darauf eingehen wie eine Solche SSD zu handhaben ist, einfach Plug&Play oder muss man gewisse sachen beachten, Treiber installieren usw.
Ich habe bereits Erfahrung mit solchen Test´s da ich bereits vor einigen Jahren ein Cougar 700 Watt Netzteil Testen durfte.

Ich erfülle alle Bedingungen und würde mich freuen wenn ich von euch hören würde.


----------



## Dragonhart200 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Dann Bewerb ich auch einmal  (auch wenn ich hier nur stiller leser bin (war) und eh bald hier mit einem Review Aktiv werde )

Ich bin seit Jahren Abbonent eures Magazins, und bin über Umwegen beim Hardwareluxx auf euch Aufmerksam geworden, und habe durch euch damals als ABO Prämie mein erstes Intel Board bekommen, nach Jahrelangem AMD Wahn.
In de letzten Zeit schreibe ich viele Reviews, weil ich es liebe, so etwas zu tun.
Die meißten Reviews sind selbstfinanziert, weil es mir einfach Spaß macht. Folgende Beispiele könnt Ihr euch mal ansehen:

Corsair H50 Modifikation & Worklog Tagebuch meines TJ07 + Cosmos 2
[User-Review] Dragonhart´s Bitfenix Shinobi XL Review
Review / Worklog / Projekt "TJ07 - Reborn“ with Coldzero
Review Bitfenix Prodigy.....Riesengroß gaanz klein ….
Bitfenix Ghost - Ein neuer Schlag von Bitfenix - Review by Dragonhart



  Als Hardware stehen Zwei Syteme zutr Verfügung:

Wasserkühlung:
Asus Maximus Formula 5
Core I 7 2700 K
GTX 580 EVGA
16 GB Corsair Vgeance 1600
Samsung SSD 830 - 256
Samsund SSD 830 - 128
Corsair F 60 - 60 GB
Corsair Force 3 GT 128 GB

Luftkühlung:
Asus P8H77
Core I 3 2120
Corsair Dominator 1600
A Data SSD 60 GB
GTX 9600 GT

Als Kamera dient mir seit kurzem eine Canon EOS 600D, mit der ich immer bessere Erfahrungen mache.
Wenn Ihr meine bisherigen Reviews seht, werdet Ihr wissen, das ich mezhr als 10.000 (sinnvolle) Zeichen hinbekomme.
Leistungsvergleiche zu meiner bisherigen Hardware kann ich sehr gut Grafisch in Form von Tabellen ausarbeiten, und habe auch schon einen konkreten Testplan vor Augen, um das Revo Drive unter "realen" Bedingungen zu testen.

Würde mich sehr freuen, hier mal endlich was für euch zu tun, nach mehreren Erfolglosen Versuchen.


----------



## fuelre (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Ich möchte micht hiermit auch bewerben

Ich habe hier einen kleinen Backup / File und DLAN Server, der mir derzeit mit einer HDD als Sys Platte zu langsam ist, deshalb hatte ich eig. vor die nächtsen paar Tage diese Platte durch eine M225 von Crucial zu ersetzten, doch solch ein Teil wäre schon das absolute (+) für den Server

zudem habe ich bis jetzt keinen Test gefundne in dem eine solch schnelle SSD in einem LOW END Gerät getestet wird!
etwas anderers das ich mal ausprobieren möchte, ist, wie sich solch eine SSD mit einem Linux schlägt

Bis jetzt habe ich noch kein Review geschrieben, doch es gibt für alles ein erstes Mal.

wegen dem Testgerät - es ist ein E350 von AMD mit 4 GB Ram und zZ. 5 HDDs mit Windows


----------



## Zomg (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Da ich mich selber für die Performance einer PCI-E SSD interessiere, kommt mir diese Gelegenheit ganz recht. Das Testsystem wäre ein I5 750, 16 GB RAM, HD7870 +
*HDD*'s: 
Samsung HD154UI (1.5 TB)
Seagate ST3000DM001-9YN166 (3 TB)
Western Digital WD20Ears-00MVWB1 (2 TB)

*SSD*
OCZ Agility 3 120GB

Da es sich bei meinem Mainboard um ein etwas älteres Modell handelt läuft die vorhandene SSD natürlich nicht im SATA3 sondern im 2er Modus. Dies würde aber meinem geplanten Testaufbau nicht wirklich Abbruch tuen. 

*Geplante Tests*:
+ Allgemeine Performance unter Windows 7 evtl. auch 8
+ Benchmarks:
AS SSD Benchmark
PerformanceTest 8.0
PC Mark 7
Diverse Sandra Tests

Spiele Ladezeiten:
Tera

Ladezeiten Programme:
Photoshop 10 MB / 100 MB Datei

Die Benchmarks würden im direkten Vergleich als Master-Festplatte, mit diesen Modellen ausgeführt werden: 
Agility 3 120 GB (relativ schnelle, schon 1 1/2 Jahre alte SSD - zeigt ob sich ein Upgrade bei vorhandener SSD wirklich lohnt),
Samsung HD154UI (Eine relativ langsame 5400rpm Festplatte, die aber recht gut die Festplatte im typischen Office PC wiedergeben sollte),
Seagate ST3000DM001-9YN166 (Eine sehr schnelle, ich bin wirklich von ihr begeistert, 7200 RPM Festplatte die auf Datentransferraten jenseits der 200 MB kommt, ganz ohne Zauberei!).

Nun wie ihr schon seht, stehen mir weder 100 verschiedene Komponente zur Verfügung, noch habe ich die Möglichkeit komplizierte technische Messverfahren einzusetzen. Es ist mein Heim und Arbeitsrechner, an dem ich programmiere, Photoshop benutze und ab und an spiele. Ich wäre somit der Standard-User, der sich evtl. überlegt solch ein Luxusgut anzuschaffen, aber noch nicht weiß ob es sich auch nur ansatzweise lohnt, soviel Geld für etwas zu investieren was möglicherweise nur marginal besser ist als das vorhandene.


----------



## it-men86 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo User 

ich möchte auch bei lesertest zu OCZ Revodrive 3 da bei sein
habe 13 Jahren anfangen an Hardware Teil zu bastel und bin jetzt 26 jahre alt und die Technik ist Schneller als vor 13 Jahren
und habe dies Jahr vor mein PC aufrüsten

mfg
it-men86


----------



## Laudian (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Ich würde mich auch gerne für den Test des Revodrive bewerben.

*Zu meiner Person:*

Mein Name ist Michael , ich studiere zur Zeit Volkswirtschaft in Bremen und bin 20 Jahre alt.
Schon seit Jahren bastel ich gerne an meinem und anderen Computern, und habe die PCGames seit meiner Kindheit regelmäßig gelesen, später kam dann die PCGamesHardware dazu.
Ich habe auch schon an anderen Produkttests teilgenommen, zum Beispiel dem eines Beyerdynamic T70 Kopfhörers im Hifi-Forum(.de).
Seit kurzem bin ich auch im Bereich Overclocking aktiv.

*Mein Testsystem:*

Mainboard:      MSI Z77 MPOWER
Prozessor:       Intel 3770k@4,4Ghz/1,12V + Scythe Mugen 3 Kühler
Grafikkarte:     ATI Radeon HD 5850 @850/1175 mHz
Festplatten:    Crucial M4 256GB, Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB
Ram:              "Noch" 6GB@1333mHz, wird nächsten Monat ersetzt
Gehäuse:        Coolermaster CM 690 II Advanced
OS:                Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
                     + Etwaiges Audio Equipment 

Desweiteren steht mir ein 13" MacBook Pro zur Verfügung, das mangels PCI slots zum testen jedoch ausscheidet 

*Wieso ich ?*

Ich denke, dass ich mich für den Test eigne, da ich Technikverliebt bin und mich stundenlang damit beschäftigen kann, ein System zu optimieren.
Längere Aufsätze bin ich aus dem Studium gewöhnt, und wegen der anstehenden Semesterferien kann ich viel Zeit für einen Test aufbringen.
Durch meine Crucial M4 habe ich eine weit verbreitete SSD als Vergleichsobjekt und bereits Erfahrung im Umgang mit SSD's sammeln können.
Ich würde die SSD zum einen mit Standardbenchmarks testen, hauptsächlich jedoch im Hinblick auf die für den Bootvorgang benötigte Zeit und ihre Leistung in Spiele, insbesondere auch League of Legends, Total War: Shogun 2, Assassins Creed 3, Anno 2070 und anderen, möglicherweise Crysis 3, ich würde wahrscheinlich jedoch auch einen kurzen Ausflug in den Bereich der Bildbearbeitung unternehmen.

Außerdem könnte ich überprüfen, welche Auswirkungen eine PCIe SSD auf den Airflow, also Temperatur von CPU und GPU hat, denn je nach Konfiguration kann die SSD entweder den Lüfter der Grafikkarte verdecken oder als zusätzliche Wand zwischen CPU und GPU dienen.

Eine vernünftige Digitalkamera steht mir ebenfalls zur Verfügung, und selbstverständlich bin ich in der Lage vernünftige Aufsätze zu schreiben und ansprechende Grafiken zu erstellen.

Es würde mich riesig freuen, für diesen Test ausgewählt zu werden.

MfG
Michael / Laudian


----------



## Sickpuppy (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Welch Zufall. Da mein Rechner rappelvoll ist, meine kleine M4 64GB aber Datenmengentechnisch mittlerweile doch stark überfordert ist, muss eine neue SSD her.
Ich habe noch einen PCIe 2.0 Steckplatz frei und so kam auch schon vor eurem Test, der Gedanke auf diesen für eine SSD zu nutzen. Auch wurde mir von Clankollegen empfohlen, mir diese Technik doch mal genauer anzuschauen.

Was würde ich in mein Review packen?

-Ersteinmal die üblichen Produktfotos und den Lieferumfang dokumentieren
-Bauliche Vor und Nachteile zu einer "normalen" SSD oder gar HDD aufzeigen
-Einbau dokumentieren (gibt es da Kompatibilitätsprobleme oder dergl)
-Benchmarks durchführen und als Diagramme darstellen. (Datendurchsatz, Zugriffzzeit, Windowsstart, Programmstarts, Kopieren grosser/kleiner Daten UND SPIELEstarts)
-Welchen Vorteil bringt mir diese SSD in Spielen? Sprich Ladezeit, Vermeidung von Nachladerucklern (Diagramme Vergleich mit zB Bf3 von der PCIe SSD, einer Crucial M4 und einer Samsung 7200 HDD(FPSverlauf))
-Die optischen Moddingmöglichkeiten unter die Lupe nehmen.
-Temperaturen der Grafikkarte dokumentieren (Da in der Nähe verbaut: Einfluss auf Temperatur?)

Es soll also ein sehr praxisnahes Review werden, welches sich auch an Gamer und Modder richtet.
Wenn ich will, kann ich ich schon ordentlich ausdrücken. Der Test sollte also lesbar sein.
Verbaut wird die SSD in meinem NZXT H2 (siehe Sig) in dem Mittlerweile auch ein MK-13 Einzug gehalten hat und ich somit konstanter Platzmangel herrscht.
Getestet wird mit Windows 7.

Ich hoffe ihr gebt mir die Chance auch mal ein ausführliches Review beitragen zu können

Gruss Micha


----------



## Hackintoshi (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo Freunde der geschmeidigen Hardware,

dieses Teil ist für mich nur interessant, weil ein reines Raid auf einer Platine verbaut wurde.
Das würde ich testen, wie performant man damit in Adobe PS seinen workflow voranbringen kann. Quasi keine synthetischen Tests, sondern unter realen Arbeitsbedingungen.
Als Betriebssysteme dienen bei mir OSX und Win7 x64 als Basis.
Laßt mich mal testen und lauter Jubel wird an euer Ohr dringen.
Mit besten Grüßen.....


----------



## Mr.Mephisto (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo Zusammen,

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den Test bewerben.

Durch meinen Beruf im IT Bereich habe ich viel Erfahrungen im Umgang mit verschiedener Hardware, bin für die Beschaffung von PC, Notebooks, Tabletts und deren Konfiguration zuständig und würde mich freuen, meine Erfahrungen in diesen Test einfließen zu lassen. Natürlich reizt es mich auch, die Performance des Revodrive mal am eigenen PC zu spüren.

Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und bekomme eine PM von Euch.

Gruss 
Mr.Mephisto


----------



## GenetiX (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

_Liebe Community, geschätzte Redaktion,_

als IT-Dienstleister erstelle ich für meine Kunden IT-Systeme, dabei handelt es sich um klassische PCs sowie um gesamte Infrastrukturen für den Mittelstand. 

Gerne möchte ich mich mit dieser SSD näher auseinander setzen und einen *detaillierten *Testbericht dazu verfassen. In meinem Rechenknecht habe ich bisher noch keine SSD verbaut und ich möchte, nicht zuletzt um das zu ändern, gerne an diesem Lesertest teilnehmen und dabei meine Erfahrungen mit der Community teilen. Bisher konnte ich nur Erfahrungen mit Samsung und Kingston SSDs sammeln. Ein neuer Hersteller und eine neue Schnittstelle überzeugen hoffentlich in der Praxis genauso wie ich es erwarte.

Ausführliche Benchmarks und Auswertungen dazu verstehen sich von selbst. Dabei werde ich ein frisches Windows 8 auf der SSD von USB installieren und die Installation entsprechend dokumentieren. Selbiges habe ich mit Windows 7 vor.

*Die zu verwendende Hardware:*

ASRock Z68 Pro3
Intel Core i5-2550k
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Limited Edition
Team-Group Elite DDR3-1333 8GB Dual-kit
Gigabyte GTX570
LEPA B 750W ATX 2.3 
Hitachi HDS5C3020ALA632 (2000 GB , SATA-III, 7200 RPM)
Maxtor STM3500320AS (500 GB, SATA-II, 7200 RPM)

Ich bin absolut überzeugt dass Sie mit meinem Testbericht mehr als zufrieden werden sein, da es meine Leidenschaft ist technischen Anwendungen wie diese bis ins Detail auszuleuchten. Das verfassen von Texten geht mir locker von der Hand, schließlich bediene ich mich dabei des mächtigen Werkzeugs meiner Muttersprache.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
GenetiX


----------



## Benne123 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo,
ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest, weil ich auf der Startseite davon gelesen habe und gerade sowieso nichts zu tun habe.
Zum Vergleich hab ich höchstens HDDs und im Freundeskreis zwei 830er Samsung (128gb und 256gb).
Testsysteme AMD X6 1055t; I5-3570k; I5-2500k; AMD E350. Betriebsysteme W7, W8, XP.

Fähigkeiten: 
PC-Bedienen (inkl. Office), Schreiben, Lesen und Fotos machen kann ich.

Ben


----------



## Java_Jim (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Moin,

ich bewerbe mich zum Lesertest, weil ich mich für SSDs und andere schnelle Speicher interessiere.
Als erstes werde ich(falls ich ein Exemplar zum Test bekomme) einen Benchmark drüberlaufen lassen
und dann verschieden große Dateien Kopieren (Revodrive->SSD und umgekehrt).
Und natürlcih werde ich die Ladezeit von Spielen (Skyrim, Dirt 2/3) messen.

Tschö mit Ö

Java_Jim


----------



## Rennsemmel80 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben.

Aber warum bewerbe ich mich für den Test? Eigentlich hasse ich Dinge wie Benchmarks und stempel sie gerne als Penisvergleich ab. Ich sehe Dinge gerne subjektiv, wie es bei einem Erfahrungstest sein sollte. Natürlich sollte man ihn trotzdem mit dem ein oder anderen Benchmark aufwerten, um eine gewisse Vergleichbarkeit mit anderen SSDs herzustellen.

Persönlich verwende ich in meinem Rechner zwei Crucials M4 mit 256GB und mit 64GB. Die Kiste dient für Arbeiten zwecks Selbständigkeit und Studium. Dabei läuft nicht nur Windows, sondern auch Mac OS X auf der Kiste. Dementsprechend kenn ich mich mit Software und Hardware aus und es ist kein Problem für mich PCs im Schlaf zusammenzubauen.

*Geplanter Ablauf:*
Ihr schickt mir das Teil
Ich teste es
Ihr bekommt Text und Fotos
Fertig

Was ich genau testen werde, verrate ich nicht. 

Auch gelingen mir mit meiner DSLR häufiger ordentliche Fotos, so dass ihr hier nicht enttäuscht werden solltet. Notfalls würde es da noch Photoshop (mit entsprechenden Kenntnissen) geben.


----------



## Keen (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal an dieser Stelle. Ich würde mich sehr über eine Teilnahme freuen, kann auch dirket mit zwei Testsystemen aufwarten. Da wäre einmal mein Gaming PC (siehe meine Signatur) und mein HTPC, ein Core2Duo E6300, einem Intel Mainboard, 4 Gig RAM. Auf beiden Systemen läuft Win 7 Pro, einmal 64 Bit, einmal 32 Bit. Neben den üblichen Benchmarks (Atto etc.) würde ich auch einen Vergleich mit verschiedenen Spielen durchführen, sowohl Startzeiten als auch Ingame (Far Cry 3, Diablo 3, Civilization V uvm.). Außerdem sollte auch ein Kopiertest mit dabei sein, also z.B. von der SSD auf eine HDD oder einen USB 2.0 oder 3.0 Stick. Ich hätte auch noch eine USB 3.0 Festplatte, auch hier wären die Kopiergeschwindigkeiten interessant.

Bilder oder ggf. Videos sind auch kein Problem, Gerätschaften sind vorhanden.


----------



## Euda (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

_Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,_

Hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls um einen Lesertest des OCZ Revodrive 3 bewerben.
Generell beschäftige ich mich schon seit längerer Zeit mit Hardware, lese seit circa einem Jahr die PCGH-Zeitschrift und bin erst seit einigen Monaten hier eher passiv im Forum aktiv; allgemein zeige ich großes Interesse an neuer Hardware, besitze selbst bereits drei SSD-Laufwerke (PNY SF-2281, die Crucial M4 sowie - meine Präferenz - die Samsung 830) und informiere mich stets über Neuheiten in der Welt der Speichermedien und anderer Hardware.
Für einen ausführlichen, informativen und neutralen Lesertest verfüge ich sowohl über die Zeit, die Leidenschaft, sprachliche Kenntnisse (Rechtschreibung, Grammatik, Vielfältigkeit in puncto Formulierungen etc.) als auch über die nötigen Vorkenntnisse über NAND-Flash-Speicher bzw. SSDs.

Jederzeit wäre ich erfreut, eine hohe Anzahl an Nutzern dieses Forums über Performance, Verarbeitung, Installationsaufwand, Technik und vieles mehr zu informieren.
Kenntnisse besitze ich ebenso im Umgang mit diverser Adobe-Software (InDesign, Photoshop & Illustrator), meiner Nikon D3100 sowie dessen 18-55mm-Kit-Objektiv, als auch im Umgang mit bspw. Benchmark-Werten.

Das getestete Speichermedium würde beim Test seinen Platz auf dem PCIe-x17-Steckplatz (x4) meines Gigabyte 970A-UD3-Boards finden, Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit läuft auf einer AMD Vishera FX-8350-CPU, an Arbeitsspeicher sind 8 GB Corsair Vengeance Blue 1600 CL9 vorhanden und den primären PCIe-x16-Steckplatz reserviert sich eine Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 1GB auf 1000 MHz Core-Takt. Optional können Leistungsdaten mit Windows 8 Pro 64 Bit zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

Soweit wäre ich sehr an der Aufteilung und Konzipierung einer Struktur für einen eigenen Testbericht und dessen Umsetzung interessiert. Auf Seite 71 der aktuellen PCGH-Print-Zeitschrift erfuhr ich von der Möglichkeit, sich um einen solchen Lesertest zu bewerben, was mich begeisterte, da ich bspw. in anderen Foren oft viel in puncto Hardware & Software schreibe und somit praktisch die Möglichkeit hätte, Hardware der Zukunft schriftlich zu testen und zu publizieren. Eine hohe Qualität und Vielfalt des Testberichtes sowie die Einhaltung der Frist kann ich absolut garantieren, wie bereits erwähnt ist die Zeit und die Motivation dazu sehr groß, viele Ideen sind vorhanden (Bootzeiten: Verlust durch RAID-Controller?; Diagramme mit den bekanntesten Benchmarks, komprimierbar sowie nicht-komprimierbar; Aufgriff sowie mit-Einbeziehung technischer Daten; Verarbeitung und Lieferumfang; vielerlei Möglichkeiten bezüglich visueller Umsetzung; scharfe Bilder). Eine schnell hier 'reingeklatschte' Gliederung poste ich hier bewusst nicht, da ich mir ebenfalls für diesen Aspekt mehrere Stunden Zeit nehmen werde. Eine Aufteilung des Artikelinhalts wird somit Schritt für Schritt durchgeführt und exakt durchdacht. 

Dies war meine kurze Bewerbung, um eine positive Antwort wäre ich sehr erfreut,

mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pascal Matthäus | Euda


----------



## Jeanboy (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo PCGH,
*
Meine Hardware:*

i7-3770k
GTX680
P8Z77-V
Samsung SSD 830 128 GB
WD Cavier Green
Win7 Pro 64 Bit
16 GB CL9 DDR3 Ram von G.Skill
Crucial M4 128 GB

*Dazu als Vergleich von Freunden:*

AData Premier Pro
Intel SSD 520
OCZ Vertex 4
Seagate 7200.14
*
Warum bin ich geeignet für den Test?*

Ich habe genug Erfahrung mit PC Komponenten (vor allem, was die Kaufberatung angeht (-> Meine meisten Posts)),
aber noch nicht speziell mit PCI-SSD's, sodass ich unvoreingenommen etwas zum ersten Gebrauch sagen kann (ob die Installation schwer/leicht ist etc.)

Des Weiteren würde ich diverse Benchmark (Crystal Disk Mark, Atto Disk etc.) in Tabellen darstellen und zu jedem
einzelnen Benchmark ein Fazit ziehen. Außerdem praxisbezogene Tests wie Betriebssystem-, Anwendungsstartzeit, mögliche Vorteile in Spielen durchführen.

Wenn mich etwas interessiert, bin ich gerne bereit, mich lange mit der Materie zu befassen und zu solchen Themen gehören auch PCI-SSD.


Ich verfüge über gute Rechtschreib- und Sprachkenntnisse und einer Kamera (Panasonic FS-35), um den Test ansprechend gestalten zu können


----------



## ZockerM. (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion,

ich möchte mich für den Lesertest der Revodrive bewerben und denke, dass ich diese Aufgabe sehr gut bewältigen kann.
Als Vorraussetzung dafür bringe ich einige Jahre Erfahrung im Umgang mit PC Hardware und auch SSDs mit, hab im Moment 2 in unterschiedlichen Systemen verbaut, die ich zum Test heranziehen kann.
Ich habe auch 3 Systeme zum testen parat, unter anderem ein Dual-Sockel Intel System mit Insgesamt 8 Kernen und 24GB RAM. Ich würde die SSD also für unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke testen und auch den Einfluss der
Leistungsfähigkeit des Systems aufzeigen. Einen angemessen langen Text zu schreiben stellt für mich kein Problem dar und für hochwertige Bilder steht mir eine DSLR zur verfügung mit der ich auch gut umgehen kann. Als Benchmarks würde ich auf einschlägige Tools zurückgreifen und natürlich auch Ladezeiten in Spielen und Programmstarts sowie Bootzeiten von Windows und auch Linux messen, vergleichen und grafisch aufbereiten.

Die Systeme kurz und knapp:

1:
i7 2600K
ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen 3
8GB DDR3 1866
GTX 480 SLI
Samsung SSD 840 Pro 128GB

2:
C2D E6400
ASRock Board mit G41
4GB DDR2 1066
1TB HDD als System

3:
2x Xeon 5420
SuperMicro Board 5400 Chipset
24 GB DDR2 667 FB-DIMM Quad Channel
Intel X-25M 80GB SSD


----------



## SeKontXIII (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hi PCGH-Redaktion

Bewerbung für Leser-test der OCZ-Revodrive ,würde mich freuen wenn ich mit von der Partie wäre.
Arbeite mit den solid state drives : M4-CT256M4SSD2 & ADATA SSD S510 120GB 

Mein PC:

be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 630W

 ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional-M
Sound G-LAN SATA3 USB 3.0 eSATA3

Noctua NH-L12 COOLING on

Intel® Core™ i7-3770K

Kingston HyperX DIMM 16 GB DDR3-2133 Quad-Kit
KHX2133C11D3K4/16GX, XMP

ZOTAC Geforce GTX 660 Ti AMP! Edition
Retail, DisplayPort, HDMI, 2x DVI, Retail

SSD´s 
M4-CT256M4SSD2

ADATA SSD S510 120GB

Hard Disk Drive

Western Digital WDC WD10EADS-65M2BX Caviar Green 1TB interne Festplatte

Gehäuse

Corsair Carbide 300R 




Wie gesagt würde mich echt freuen...... for real !


----------



## FloTalon (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo!
  Auch ich wäre sehr an einem Test der Revodrive interessiert und hätte neben den allgemeinen und gängigen Testverfahren, welche auch hier in den Bewerbungen schon zahlreich aufgeführt wurden einen weiteren Ansatzpunkt für meinen Test, welcher hoffentlich auch auf euer Interesse stößt.  

Denn neben der reinen Nettoleistung im normalen PC-Alltag würde ich die/das Revodrive 3 in Bezug auf Spieleladezeiten und in Kombination mit aktuellen RAM-Disk Tools auf Herz und Nieren testen. Nachdem mir nämlich die Ladezeiten für Star Wars the Old Republic zu lang und die allgemeine Performance zu niedrig waren, habe ich mich mit dem Einsatz einer SSD bereits deutliche Verbesserungen erzielen können. Durch diese deutlichen Verbesserungen motiviert habe ich mich in der Folge mit Programmen wie der AMD Radeon RAMDisk und Gavotte Ramdisk beschäftigt, um die allgemeine Systemperformance und die Leistung einzelner Programme und Spiele zu verbessern (Was jedoch nur teilweise erfolgsversprechend war).   

Nachdem dann von der französischen Community mit SWTOR-Unleashed eine angepasste RAM-Disk auf Basis von ImDisk erschienen ist, habe ich natürlich auch dieses Tool getestet. Das Ergebnis war äußerst zufriedenstellend, denn es sind nicht nur die Ladezeiten erheblich gesunken, sondern auch die allgemeine Spieleperformance hat sich gesteigert, grade im Bezug auf das störende "Microruckeln" von Swtor (bei eigentlich genügend FPS).

  Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich möchte die/das Revodrive gerne u.A. für verschiedene Vergleichstests im Bereich RamDisk testen. Mich interessiert die Frage, welche allgemeine Performance man mit der Revodrive im Vergleich zu einer normalen HDD (Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB) , einer älteren SSD (SanDisk 64GB) und einer "relativ" neuen SSD (Samsung 830 128GB) erreichen kann und wie die Revodrive dann im Vergleich zur RamDisk abschneidet. Dazu würde ich gerne die Ladezeiten von Spielen vergleichen, + Auswirkungen auf die FPS.

  Ich vermute stark, dass die/das Revodrive in Kombination mit RAM-Disks noch mal einen erheblichen Leistungsschub bringen könnte. Da ich bislang nur eine begrenzte Menge an Spieledaten in die RAM-Disks laden konnte, hing die weitere Performance vom Datenträger ab, auf dem das Spiel installiert wurde. Wenn die verbliebenen Daten nun auf der Revo liegen, könnte sich sowohl das Einlesen in die RamDisk beschleunigen, als auch das Spiel selbst.

  Ferner wird interessant sein, wie sich das Revodrive als grundsätzlicher Spieledatenträger verhält. Letztlich bleibt abzuwarten, wie viele der theoretischen Vorteile übrig bleiben. Und ich erwarte aufgrund der bereits erkennbaren Beschleunigungen durch Wechsel von HDD auf SSD (+ Wechsel auf schnellere SSD Modelle) nochmals eine Leistungssteigerung.

Weitere Tests, die mich interessieren würden, wären dann auch die Veränderungen der Startzeiten von Windows, und natürlich Kopiertests von Dateien.
  Die Tests selbst würden mindestens auf folgendem System durchgeführt werden: Core i7 920 auf Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P mit 18 GB DDR RAM + Win7 + oben aufgeführte Speichermedien.
  Je nach Ergebnis und Umfang meiner anvisierten Tests, würde ich dann einen weiteren PC in das Testumfeld aufnehmen. Hauptzielrichtung wären aber die oben beschriebenen Vergleichstests. 

Die von euch geforderten Leistungen bzgl. des Lesertests werden natürlich gewissenhaft umgesetzt.
  Ich würde mich sehr über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen und hoffe euer Interesse für mein Testprojekt geweckt zu haben.

MfG
  Florian


----------



## emdbernstein (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo Allerseits,
möchte mich hiermit auch für den Lesertest des OCZ Revodrive bewerben.
Würde gerne den Revodrive auf Herz und Nieren testen....
Für den Vergleich dienen mir folgende SSDs: eine ADATA Prem. Pro SP900 2,5" SATA III mit 256 GB ; eine Patriot Torqx2 2,5" 32 GB  SATA II ; sowie paar normale HDDs ......

Als Testsysteme (alle mit mindestens vier CPU-Kerne) würden min. 3 verschiedene AMD-Systeme, ein Intel-System sowie ein Intel basierender Mac Pro.

Zum testen würde ich, ausser paar Games, auch leistungsintensive Programme aus dem Bereich Video bzw. Audio-Bearbeitung bzw. Producing-Software nutzen,
denn durch die anfallenden Datenmengen im Durchsatz, geht der Trend nun auch immer mehr zur SSD ...

Testbericht würde selbstverständlich mit paar netten Pics und Diagrammen gespickt werden, sowie eventuell mit paar kurzen Video-Clips ...

Vielen Dank fürs Vertrauen ... 

beste Grüße


----------



## Sauerland (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

nun gut, dann möchte ich mich hier auch mal für einen Hardware Test bewerben.

Mein System ist ein AMD3+ Rechner mit einem Phenom x4 960T der natürlich schon auf seine Leistungsfähigkeit als 6-Kerner getestet wurde. Selbstverständlich auch im OC-Bereich, dank der selbst ausgebauten Wakü.
Dazu gesellt sich ein Asrock 970 Extreme 4, mit SSD und HDD.

Die Bilder dürften für meine Panasonic sicherlich keine Hürde darstellen.

Wäre schon Interessant zu erfahren, um wieviel besser ein Revodrive gegenüber einer SSD abschneidet, im besonderen wenn neben Video- und Bildbearbeitung auch noch viel mit MS$ Office gearbeitet wird.

Schaun wir mal und warten ab.


----------



## kau7z (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Guten Abend liebes PC-Games-Hardware-Team,

zwar ich habe mich jetzt erst speziell für diesen Post bei euch als User registriert, jedoch bin ich langjähriger Follower eurer großartigen Community!

Ich bin ein äußerst kreativer Hobbyfotograf und besitze eine aktuelle DSLR-Kamera - Erfüllung der Bedingung bezüglich guter digitaler Fotos garantiert! 
Darüber hinaus bin ich der deutschen Sprache durchaus gewachsen und habe in früheren Zeiten engagiert in einer Schülerzeitschrift formuliert - Weitere Bedingungen glänzend erfüllt! 

Des Weiteren habe ich aufgrund meiner Ausbildung zum IT-Systemkaufmann das notwendige Know-How für die Inbetriebnahme und das Benchmarking und werde, sofern ich mich als einer der glücklichen Kandidaten zählen darf, im Zusammenhang mit passenden Aufnahmen und ansprechenden Grafiken einen seriösen und schmackhaften Testbericht hinblättern!

Ich habe mir sehr viele Bewerbungen durchgelesen und möchte mich ungerne wiederholen. Mein Bericht würde selbstverständlich die bereits genannten Tests im Bezug auf die Zugriffszeiten, Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeiten etc. enthalten, jedoch auch einen Vergleich der Leistung auf verschiedenen Betriebssystemen wie Windows und Mac OS.

Mein dafür verwendbares Testsystem besteht aus einem Gigabyte Z77n-WiFi Mainboard in Zusammenarbeit mit einem Intel i7 3770k, 16 GB Corsair Vengeance Arbeitsspeicher und 2 120 GB Sandisk Extreme SSD's. Interessant wäre sicherlich auch ein Vergleich mit einem RAID0 Verbund beider SSD's.

So liebe LeserInnen der Community, ich freue mich, von Ihnen / Euch in Form einer Rückantwort zu hören! Viel mehr jedoch auf die Auslosung seitens des PCGH-Teams!

Ich wünsche noch ein angenehmes Restwochenende!

Liebe Grüße
Niels Schmidt


----------



## Kuma77 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Bewerbung

Hallo liebes PC Games Hardware - Team!

Auch ich möchte mich für eine ausführliche Review des OCZ Revodrives 3 120 GB bewerben.

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Bastler und Experimentierer. Ich teste das, was sich meine Freunde und Kollegen nicht trauen. So kann ich Ihnen in fast jeder Situation helfen, da ich meistens über die entscheidende Erfahrung verfüge. Ich teste auch Test, Tipps und Tricks aus eurem Forum sowie aus Artikeln und Erfahrungsberichten.

Für euch bzw. uns ein Review für das OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB zu schreiben stellt für mich eine weitere Herausforderung dar. Natürlich möchte und muss ich dabei eurem sowie auch meinem Anspruch gerecht werden. Eine ausführliche Dokumentation wie Ihr Sie voraussetzt, stellt für mich auch eine gewisse Herausforderung dar, die ich gerne annehmen möchte.

Meine technischen Voraussetzungen:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 BIOS Version F7
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 6x 3,8 GHz bei 1,44V
RAM: 2x 4 GB G.Skill 1333 @ 7-7-7-20 1T - 1,5V
Grafikkarte: Asus GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP (DC2T)
SSD: OCZ Vertex 2 120 GB (Win 8 Pro x64 + Programme, World of Warcraft)
HDD: 2x Western Digital WD RE4 230 GB
Betriebssystem: Windows 8 Pro x64 (auf SSD – aktiv), Windows 7 Home Premium x64 (vorhanden, nicht installiert)

Einsatzzweck:
Office: MS Office 2013 Premium Plus
Spiele: World of Warcraft, Battlefield 3 Premium, Metro 2033, Batman: Arkham City, Need for Speed: Most Wanted (2012), Diablo 3, Deus Ex

Nun heißt es wohl warten und hoffen.
Möge die Macht mit mir sein


----------



## darkniz (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

ich bewerbe mich für den Test des OCZ Revodrive, da ich alle geforderten Punkte mehr als erfüllen kann und viel Erfahrung im Testen von SSD`s habe. 

Ich habe einige Zeit für ein Online Magazin als Redakteur gearbeitet und habe dort das Ressort Speicher (SSD`s, HDD`s, USB-Sticks) betreut (nähere Information gibt es auf Anfrage). In dieser Zeit habe ich viel Erfahrung im Testen von Hardware, Verfassen von Testberichten und der Technik der verschiedenen Speichertypen sammeln können. Neben SSD`s mit S-ATA-Anschluss hatte ich auch schon Flashspeicher mit PCI-Express-Anschluss als Testobjekte.

Damit Ihr euch einen Eindruck von meinen Fähigkeiten machen könnt, verweise ich auf die Berichte in der Signatur.

In meinem Lesertest würde neben den klassischen Benchmarks, das Hauptaugenmerk auf der Technik des Datenträgers liegen. Welche Komponenten sind verbaut, welche Vor- bzw. Nachteile haben sie, was hebt die SSD von der Konkurrenz ab, usw.

Mein Testsystem hat folgende Eckdaten:
- Core i5 2500K
- Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
- 12 Gigabyte Ram, 2133 MHz
- GTX 560 Ti
- Windows 7 Ultimate / Windows 8 Pro

Als Vergleichsobjekte kommen eine Corsair Performance Pro mit 256 GigaByte Speicherkapazität sowie eine klassische HDD in Form einer Samsung F3 zum Einsatz.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich eines der 3 Revodrive testen könnte.

Beste Grüße


----------



## NatokWa (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Bewerbe mich hiermit auch für den Test .


Habe bereits diverse SSD's am laufen genauso wie (natürlich) eine menge HDD's verbraten . 

Die SSD würde ich hauptsächlich auf Praktischen Nutzen testen (und da fallen BOOT-Zeiten für mich NICHT drunter) was Ladegeschwindigkeiten von Programmen angeht (z.B. GuildWars2 u.ä.) .
Außerdem durch diverse Benchmarks jagen (Sissoft Sanda zum Bleistifft) wo sehr gute Testberichte anfallen 

Wer jetzt meint Bootzeiten währen aber SOOO wichtig : Frage : WIE oft startet ihr euren PC am Tag ??? Ist es da nicht verflucht nochma egal ob der Rechner 10 oder 25 Sekunden braucht ??? Die Ladezeiten DANACH interessieren weit mehr als sich an dem Mist auf zu hängen .......

Testsys siehe Sig. , Potent genug auf jeden Fall .


----------



## Replikator84 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo Liebes PCGameshardware Team, 

auch ich würde die OZC SSD gerne testen, ich hab schon seit ewigkeiten ssds in meinem Rechner, z.b. OCZ Agility 3 mit 60 gb, OCZ Agility 3 mit 120 GB, OCZ Vertex 4 mit 120 GB und z.b. auch seagate barracuda mit 1TB.... 

Mein system besteht im moment aus nem Core i7 3820, auf nem Sabertooth X79 mit 16 gb Vengeance kit, Nvidia 660ti ftw, und oben genannter hdds und ssds, 
auch würde ich Windows 7, Windows 8, und eventuell Vista, und Ubuntu, Linux testen, was geschwindigkeit und lade - boot vorgang angeht, 

Würde mich echt über ne positive Antwort freuen,


----------



## piti_the_drummer (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Servus PCGH-Team,

hiermit möcht ich mich ebenfalls für den Test des Revodrive 3 120GB bewerben. Ausser durch "Learning by Doing" habe ich keine Fachkenntnisse im PC bereich. Aber gerade deshalb deshalb sollte ich für diesen Test gut geeignet sein da ich ohne erweiterte Fachkenntnisse an den Test herangehen kann.

Hauptaugenmerk beim Test wäre beim Ladevorgang diverser Programme (Spiele, Audio- / Videoediting sowie natürlich Systemstart).

Über eine positive Meldung würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Greetz,

Piti


----------



## Andy188 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

SSD?

*Auf was könnt ihr euch einstellen?​*Da es bei SSDs große Unterschiede gibt, möchte ich die OCZ Revodrive gerne testen, um herauszufinden, wie gut oder schlecht sie ist. Kommt sie sogar an die Samsung Fraktion ran? Wie gut/schnell ist sie wirklich? Lesend knapp 1 GB/s??? Beweise bitte!

Das Besondere an dieser SSD ist wohl die Tatsache, dass sie an einen PCI-Slot des Mainboards und nicht, wie sonst gängig, an einen SATA(3) Anschluss kommt, mein Test würde dieses Merkmal natürlich in den Mittelpunkt stellen:


Gibt es einen (spürbaren) Unterschied zwischen den SATA3 und den PCI SSDs? 

Gibt es einen (spürbaren) Unterschied zwischen meiner Samsung 830 und der OCZ Revodrive 3? Sowohl unter realen Bedingungen (surfen, spielen Office & Co.) und auch bei Benchmarks!?

Kann man die SSD gut einbauen? Könnten das auch Laien?

Das sind alles nur Anhaltspunkte dafür, wie mein Test ungefähr aussehen würde.

*Wer bin ich?​*Ich heiße Andreas, bin 24 Jahre alt und arbeite als Kreditsachbearbeiter bei einer großen deutschen Bank.  Zu meinen Hobbys zählt Bowling, Lesen, mein PC und natürlich Freunde treffen. Beim Lesen ist zu beachten, dass ich mich nicht mit irgendwelchen abgedrehten Romanen beschäftige, sondern vielmehr Mittel zum Zweck ist. Ich bin nämlich sehr wissbegierig und möchte am besten alles um mich herum hinterfragen. Beispielsweise stellte ich mir vor kurzem die (recht einfache) Frage, wie eigentlich ein Atomkraftwerk Energie erzeugt. Wisst ihr es? Ist relativ simpel, durch Wasserdampf…

*Was kann ich?​*Meine größte Stärke, aber gleichzeitig auch eine Schwäche von mir ist es, wie oben schon erwähnt, alles Wissen zu wollen (zumindest das, was mich interessiert…)

Ich bin der deutschen Sprache mächtig (ganz wichtig!)

Ich habe in der Testphase genug Zeit (habe zwei Wochen Urlaub)

Mein Wissen und meine Erfahrung im IT-Bereich sind nicht groß, dafür sind sie aber solide.

Damit der Testbericht einigermaßen anschaulich wird, möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich den BBCode beherrsche.

*Meine Hardware!​*
Intel Core i5 3470
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP
Fractal Design Define R4
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W
Sapphire Ultimate Radeon HD 7750
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 CO
Samsung SSD 830 128GB
WD Caviar Green 1TB
8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile Schwarz PC3-12800U CL9

Mein Betriebssystem ist Windows 7

*PC Nutzung?​*Meinen PC nutze ich fast ausschließlich als (nennen wir es mal) Multimedia-PC. Ich bin viel im Internet unterwegs (ihr wisst schon, Wissenshunger und so…), und spiele hin und wieder mal ein Spiel. Bei den Spielen handelt es sich oftmals um Strategiespiele o.ä. 


Ich hoffe ihr könnt euch nun einen ersten Eindruck über mich erstellen. Bin auch jetzt nochmal schnell die Bedingungen durchgegangen und konnte alle abhaken.  

MfG

Andy188


----------



## LaserMaus (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo PCGH-Team!

Auch ich möchte mich für den Revodrive-Lesertest bewerben.  Als IT-Leiter setze ich schon seit Jahren sowohl in der Firma als auch privat SSDs als Systemfestplatten ein und bin sehr an dem Produkt Revodrive 3 interessiert. Privat nutze ich derzeit zwei selbst zusammengebaute Intel Core i7-PCs (16 und 32 GB RAM, Asus-Mainboards mit Z77-Chipsatz) mit jeweils einer 256 GB Samsung 840 Pro SSD als Systemplatte und einer normalen Festplatte als „Datengrab“. Als Betriebssystem setze ich Windows 7 Ultimate (64 Bit) ein und benutze dabei drei Systeminstallationen, die jeweils in einer VHD installiert sind und per Windows-Bootmanager gestartet werden. Ein System nutze ich für die alltägliche Arbeit (Office, Surfen, Bild-und Videobearbeitung, etc.), das zweite zum Spielen (momentan Far Cry 3, demnächst Crysis 3). Das dritte System setze ich zur Musikproduktion ein. Darauf laufen u. a. Cubase 7 mit Halion 4, Native Instruments Komplete, diverse VSTs, sowie das extrem ressourcenfressende Programm „Hauptwerk Virtual Pipe Organ“.

Einerseits würden mich die Zeiten interessieren, die von den Spielen und meiner Musiksoftware  benötigt werden, um die erforderlichen Daten vom Revodrive zu laden (im Vergleich zu einer schnellen SSD am SATA 6G-Port). Vor allem aber bin in daran interessiert, ob es möglich ist, meine virtuellen Windows-Systeme (VHD-Dateien) auf dem Revodrive abzulegen und zu booten. Das würde ich gerne testen, denn das Revodrive benötigt im Gegensatz zu einer SATA-SSD, spezielle Treiber zum Booten. Wenn das klappt, würde ich natürlich testen, wie viel schneller das Arbeiten mit dem Revodrive dann wirklich ist. Wie sind die Bootzeiten von Windows und wie schnell starten die verschiedenen Anwendungen (jeweils gemessen und gefühlt). 

Für die benötigten Fotos verfüge ich über eine gute digitale Fotoausrüstung inkl. Macroobjektiv. Ich würde mich freuen, am Lesertest teilnehmen zu dürfen; denn eine Rezension über ein technisches Produkt wollte ich schon immer gerne einmal schreiben.

Vielen Dank, LaserMaus


----------



## Wambofisch (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Ahoi

PCGH dient für mich als erste Anlaufstelle wenn ich mal etwas über Hardware wissen will. Es wäre mir eine Ehre selbst auch dazu beitragen zu können das Wissenslexikon PCGH zu befüllen.
Ich erfülle sämtliche Vorrausetzungen, persönlich wie auch technisch.
Ich habe die Möglichkeit mit einer modernen Spiegelreflex Kamera optisch ansprechende Fotos zu schießen, sowie die Möglichkeit die SSD ausgiebig zu testen in den üblichen Sachen wie Ladezeiten, Systemstarts (bei unterschiedlichen Konfigurationen) sowie Kopieren/Verschieben von Dateien (mit einer zweiten Revo Drive), das Testen beider SSDs in Raid 0, sowie das austesten der Schreib-/Leserate und eine Menge mehr.
Alles im direkten Vergleich zu einer normalen SSD (Corsair Force 60gb) und einer normalen HDD (Sata II 5400U/min). 
Meine Hauptkonfiguration: 
Mein mainboard von ASUS, das P8Z68deluxe vollgepackt mit einer i7 2600K CPU @3,4GHz und 16GB DDR 3 1600MHz RAM. Als Pixelschleuder habe ich eine GTX570 DCUII von ASUS drin.
Eine weitere Combination erfolgt bspw. mit älterer Hardware, um zu schauen in wie Fern alte Hardware solche enormen Geschwindigkeiten unterstzützt, bzw wie man sie dazu bringen kann das zu tun. 

Weitere Kritierien welche für mich sprechen sind die Beherrschung der deutschen Sprache mündlich wie schriftlich, ein (meiner Meinung nach) gutes Fachwissen in Sachen Hardware und PC (Zusammen-)Bau. Auch habe ich genügend Zeit durch geregelte Arbeitszeiten (bis 15:30Uhr ) sowie genügend Lust und Motivation das PCGH Forum mit meinem Test zu erweitern.
Die angesprochene 2. Revo Drive SSD würde ich mir kaufen, wenn ich eine Zusage bekommen würde. Keine Investition wird gescheut bei mir 

Über eine Zusage würde ich mich sehr freuen.
lg, Wambofisch

€dit an Braineater: Mithilfe von einem Soft Raid?!


----------



## Braineater (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Nur mal so aus Interesse, da ich es nun schon mehrfach hier gelesen habe.

Wie wollt ihr bitte ein Revodrive mit einem weiteren Revodrive in ein Raid bringen? 
1. Haben die Revodrives doch schon ein Raid-0 aus zwei Sandforce2 Controllern onboard und 2. haben die Karten ein eigenes, in sich abgeschlossenes Interface. Die Revodrives werden ja nicht über die SATA Schnittstelle angesprochen, welche je nachdem was für ein Chip mit wie vielen Anschlüssen dahinter hängt, ein RAID ermöglichen. Sondern über einen ganz normalen PCIe Steckplatz...

Ich kann mich wirklich auch täuschen, aber wie denkt ihr euch das das funktioniert?  SLI Kabel draufstecken oder wie? Oder die Software des Revodrives und des Boards modifizieren 

EDIT: @ Wambofisch: Das könnte eventuell gehen, auch wenn ein SoftwareRaid irgendwie sinnlos ist ^^


----------



## XE85 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo Redaktion,

ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest des OCZ Revodrive bewerben. Der Grund dafür ist, dass ich schon ein Revodrive besitze welches ich nach anfänglichen Hürden nun schon längere Zeit einsetze. Da interessiert mich natürlich was der Nachfolger kann. Mein Revodrive wäre auch der primäre Vergleichspartner, dazu würde ich eine "normale" SATA SSD mit in den Test nehmen.

Meinen Test plane ich in folgende Abschnitte zu gliedern:

- Einen kurzen allgemeinen Teil über das Revodrive, die Geschichte und natürlich den Aufbau.
- Einen Überblick über den Testkandidaten und den Lieferumfang.
- Die Installation von Windows mit einer Schritt für Schritt Anleitung.
- Natürlich das wichtigste: Die Leistung im Vergleich zum alten Revodrive und einer SATA SSD. Dabei möchte ich mich an die Testmethoden von PCGH halten um zumindest eine gewisse Vergleichbarkeit zu ermöglichen, schließlich stehen mir nicht so viele Vergleichspartner zur Verfügung.
- ein kurzes Fazit in dem die positiven und (sofern vorhanden) negativen Punkte erläutert werden.

Mein Testsystem würde auf folgenden Komponenten bestehen:

- i7-3930k @ 4GHz
- ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
- 8GB Corsair Dominator GT @ DDR3-2133
- GTX580
- Windows 7 Professional 64bit

Für Fotos steht mir eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera zur Verfügung.

Referenzen im Bereich Lesertests habe ich leider noch keine da ich mich in den letzten Jahren auf das Casemodding konzentriert habe, mich jetzt aber doch einmal das testen und analysieren interessieren würde. Desshalb würde ich mich über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen und verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Österreich!


----------



## Chakka_cor (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich auch gerne für den Test bewerben.

Ich bin gerade dabei meinen zweiten PC zusammenzubauen (Anfang März ist er endlich fertig) und hätte somit die Möglichkeit die SSD auf zwei verschiedenen PC's mit komplett untscheidlichen Komponenten zu testen (einmal INTEL, einmal AMD).

Testen könnte ich die SSD im Vergleich zur HDD bzw. einer anderen SSD und mit diversen Spielen, (z.B. BF3).

Die für den Testbericht benötigten Diagramme, Bilder und dergleichen sollten auch kein Problem darstellen und würden in ausreichender Menge beigefügt.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich Euch bei diesem Test helfen dürfte aber ich wünsche auch allen anderen die sich hier bewerben viel Glück bei der Auswahl.


----------



## GK110 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Ich würde mich mit diesem Forenposting dann auch mal für den Lesertest zum Ocz Revodrive 3 bewerben (ja, ich habe mit in der Tat dafür einen Account angelegt )

Ich besitze bereits eine SSD im täglichen Einsatz als Systemplatte (S840 128GB), welche ich als Vergleichslaufwerk einsetzen würde.
Damit würde ich Tests über die Boot/Shutdown-Zeiten machen, sowie Entpacken/Komprimieren von Archieven sowie synthetischen Benchmarks durchführen.
Für Fotos stünde eine Einsteiger Canon DSLR zu verfügung (und das Wissen, dass natürliches Licht > Blitz!).

Die SSD würde auf einer aktuellen Intel Platform (AsRock Z77Pro 3 mit i5 3570K) und einen AMD AM3 ASUS M4A89GTD PRO statt finden und würde folgendes beinhalten:
- Vergleich zu Samsung S840 (evtl. zu HDD, WD RED 3TB)
- Temperaturmessung mit Laserthermometer (im Vergleich zu S840)
- Stromverbrauchsmessung
- eventuell ein Unboxing Video

Eine gewisse Sprachkentniss im Deutschen ist vorhanden (Q11, 10Pkt )


----------



## WallaceXIV (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

sooooo, Studium is fertig ....

*>*>* woooaarrrr, Wallace ..... ich werd bekloppt ... Wahnsinn .... tosender Applaus ... stehende Ovationen *<*<*

Jetzt hab ich wieder Zeit. Gebt mir was zu testen. Wird großartig!

Versprochen!


----------



## joylancer (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Ein freundliches Hallo an die Redaktion und die Community.

Bisher habe ich noch keine Erfahrung mit SSD´s gemacht, würde mich aber freuen, über die Vorteile/Nachteile darüber zu berichten.
Als System steht mir ein M470-2/Xenon mit Win7-64 und Radeon7850 zur Verfügung. Mein Hauptanwendungsbereich liegt auf Vector- und Grafikbearbeitung sowie Video(de)kodierung.
Nebenbei wird auch mal gespielt, ist aber nebensächlich. 
Es würde mich freuen, hier einen Vergleich erstellen zu können.

In Hoffnung auf einen Test verbleibe ich mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## DF_zwo (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest des OCZ Revo Drive.

Besitzen tu ich zwar keine SSD, aber ich konnte schon ein paar Erfahrungen über Freunde sammeln, die mir nötigenfalls auch mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen werden, sollte ich Probleme bekommen.

Natürlich werde ich abgesehen von theoretischen Tests mit diversen benchmarkprogrammen wie AS SSD und PC Mark 7, in erster Linie auf die Praxis eingehen (Bootzeiten, Programmstartzeiten, Ladezeiten, das Durchsuchen nach Dateien bzw. das scannen nach Viren etc.), also den Teil der meiner Meinung nach wichtiger ist als alles andere...denn auf theoretischen Werten kann sich ja jeder ausruhen, was zählt ist die Praxis. Ich eigne mich wohl aus dem Grund besonders gut als Lesertester, da ich bereits ein Mal als Lesertester gewählt wurde und meiner Meinung nach einen äußerst umfangreichen Test abgeliefert habe.

Ich möchte allerdings nicht auf Dinge wie die Temperatur eingehen. Dafür jedoch darauf, wie sich SSD und Festplatte bei aktiviertem/deaktiviertem Superfetch verhalten.

Eventuell werde ich testen wie sich die PCIe SSD in verschiedenen PCIe slots bzw. mit unterschiedlichen PCIe Bandbreiten verhält. Es wird wenn dann wohl eher letzteres, aber ich möchte hier nichts ausschließen. Die SSD wird logischerweise mit meinen internen HDDs verglichen, obgleich die Ergebnisse wohl von vornherein klar sein dürften. Ein Sondertest mit Linux ist nicht ausgeschlossen, aber auch nicht versprochen. Dieser würde in jedem Fall nicht in Vergleich mit meinen Festplatten laufen, sondern (wie gesagt), gesondert, einzeln.

Fairerweise möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich für die PCIe SSD ein frisch installiertes Win7 x64 benutzen werde, auf meiner HDD jedoch nichts verändere.

(relavante) Hardware und Software:
- Core i5 2500k
- Asus P8Z77-V
- 8GB DDR3-1333 CL9
- 2x640GB WD 6400AAKS
- Win7 Home Premium x64

Fotos sind kein Problem (Canon Eos 500D).

Danke schonmal!


----------



## lu89 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallöchen PCGH,
ich möchte ich auchmal berwerben. Als Testsystem steht mir mein in der Signatur aufgeführter I7 PC zur Verfügung. Vergleichen würde ich die OCZ mit der allseits beliebten Crucial m4. Dabei würde ich sowohl auf synthetische Benchmarks zurückgreifen, als auch einige praxisrelevante Test, wie eine Bootzeitmessung, durchführen. Hochwertige Fotos sind dank Nikon D90 und Makroausrüstung auch kein Problem.


----------



## W0RSCHD (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch als Tester 
Ich habe auch schon von TRND für HTC das One X Testen dürfen, wovon ich auch hier im Forum berichtet habe und eigens einen Blog dafür erstellt habe.

Zum Vergleich fürs Revodrive hätte ich eine OCZ Vertex 2 (60GB), eine Samsung SSD 840Pro 256GB und zwei Samsung SSD830 128GB.
Was mich allerdings am meisten reizen würde, wäre die Performance im PCI-E Slot, denn ich habe im Internet PC kein SATA 6, weslhalb dort die SSD830 ausgebremst wird.
Ich hatte dort schon mit einem SATA 6 PCI-E Controller herumprobiert, jedoch nicht zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit.
Daher wäre ein Revodrive evtl. der ideale Einsatzort für einen PC mit PCI-E aber ohne SATA6 um die Performance einer aktuellen SSD (ohne Zusatzcontroller) voll ausreizen zu können.
Für Benchmarks hätte ich auch noch eine Samsung SSD840 256GB welche aktuell im Laptop ihren Dienst verrichtet.
Würde mich freuen das/die Revodrive testen zu können.
Natürlich drücke ich allen anderen Bewerbern auch die Daumen!

*Daten Internet PC:*

CPU= AMD Athlon X4 630
RAM= 8GB A-Data DDR1600
Board= Gigabyte GA-785GMT-UD2H
Grafik= Onboard HD2400
HDD=Samsung SSD830 128GB - Seagate 3TB
OS= Windows 8 Pro


*Zum gegentesten hätte ich auch noch meinen Gamer PC mit folgenden Daten:*

CPU= Intel Core i7 2600k (OC @ 4,5Ghz)
RAM= 16GB Kingston DDR1600
Board= Asus P8P67 Evo
Grafik= MSI GTX680 Phantom
HDD= Samsung SSD830 128GB - 1TB WD Green (WD10EADS)
OS= Windows 8 Pro


*Sowie den Laptop:*

Acer 5750G
CPU=Core i7 2630QM
RAM= 8GB
Board= Acer
HDD= Samsung SSD840 pro 256GB
OS= Windows 8 Pro


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Moin Moin, 
  wäre auch daran Interessiert ein Revodrive zu testen.
  Besonders Augenmerk würde ich dabei auf einen Test mit unterschiedlich ausgelastetem pcie Bus, multiple Grafikkarten und weiteren pcie Karten(Sound, NIC …), deren Einfluss auf die Performance des Revodrive legen und wie es in diesen Scenarien gegenüber anderen Sata2 und Sata3 SSDs performt, wie userfreundlich eine Nutzung ist, werden Treiber benötigt, z.B. für OS installation …
  Die Technischen Hilfsmittel zur Dokumentation, z.B. DSLR sind vorhanden. 

  Testumgebungen
  Main-PC:
  I5-3570k@4,7ghz
  16gb Ram
  Gtx480 
  Titanium HD
  Killer Nic
  MSI Z77 Mpower
  Intel Postville g2 80gb
  OCZ Vertex 3 128gb 
  Crucial Realssd c300 256gb

  Second-PC:
  I3-2120t
  8gb Ram
  MSI z77a-g43
  Velociraptor 150gb
  2x2 TB Raid an Adaptec Raidcontroller


----------



## PCSANDY (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Na, dann hoffe ich nicht zu spät zu sein 
Bewerbe mich ebenfalls als Tester. Bislang habe ich 2 SSD´s privat im Einsatz - 1x Crucial M4-256 und 1x SanDisk 256 GB.


----------



## Thornscape (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich offiziell für den Lesertest von einem von drei OCZ Revodrive 3 mit 120 GByte.

*Seit meinem ersten i386 DX bin ich in der Welt der PC-Technik zuhause und sie ist immer noch so faszinierend wie von Anfang an. Vor gar nicht allzulanger Zeit durfte ich dann auch endlich auf den Innovationszug der SSDs aufspringen. Bezahlbar müssen die Modelle ja sein, und ausgereift ebenso. Wenn ich da an ein Exemplar in der Baugröße von 5,25" (aber doppelt so hoch, wie ein vergleichbares optisches Laufwerkmit einer gigantischen Kapazität von 10Mb zurückdenke, das einst bei uns im Keller lag...

Die neue SSD in meinem PC macht jedenfalls täglich Lust auf mehr. Der subjektive Geschwindigkeitszuwachs ist schon beachtlich, doch genau dann stellt sich die Frage, ob das noch zu steigern ist. Kann das Revodrive mit seinen beachtlichen technischen Spezifikationen das subjektive Empfinden auch noch einmal so beeindrucken oder stellt sich die neue Sparte doch eher in den Schatten der Evolution?
Ich würde mich freuen, die Performance einer modernen PCIe-SSD mit meiner Samsung 830 vergleichen zu können. Die Freude an Benchmarks hatte sich schon zu Zeiten von nVidias Riva TNT ergeben, so dass einem harten Stelldichein der Datensammler nichts im Wege stehen dürfte.

Möge die Schnellere gewinnen - oder wird am Ende OCZ gar seinem Ruf gerecht, nicht immer die zuverlässigsten SSDs herzustellen?


_*Thornscape*_


----------



## GK110 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hi,
wann bzw wurden die Auserwählten schon benachrichtigt oder werden diese hier veröffentlicht ?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. Februar 2013)

Die Bewerber werden morgen ausgewählt, angeschrieben und nach positiver Rückantwort hier im Thread bekanntgegeben. Der Versand erfolgt dann gleich Anfang nächste Woche, sofern mir die jeweiligen Adressen vorliegen.


----------



## GK110 (28. Februar 2013)

Alles klar vielen Dank für die schnelle Information


----------



## GoldenMic (2. März 2013)

Scheinbar bin ichs nicht geworden, dann mal viel Spaß an alle Tester!


----------



## target2804 (2. März 2013)

Hier steht doch noch gar nichts drin.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. März 2013)

Achso hier im Thread. Dachte per Pm, sorry verlesen 
Na dann mal: Viel Erfolg an alle Mitbewerber!


----------



## Braineater (2. März 2013)

Die Bewerber werden auch zuerst per PN angeschrieben  Nachdem sich alle zurückgemeldet haben werden die dann "bestätigten" Tester bekanntgegeben


----------



## Broow (4. März 2013)

Wie siehts jetzt aus
Melden sich die Tester, die ausgewählt wurden nicht? Oder verweigern sie die vorzeitige Bekanntgabe? 
In meinem Postfach liegt ja (leider) nichts.


----------



## target2804 (5. März 2013)

Haette das jetzt auch gern gewusst


----------



## Andy188 (5. März 2013)

Bleibt mal ganz geschmeidig...  Vielleicht war die Entscheidung nicht ganz so leicht  und wurde etwas verschoben. Wartet also noch etwas ab und habt Geduld.


----------



## Braineater (5. März 2013)

Zudem ist ja aktuell auch noch die CEBIT, da werden sicherlich eine Redakteure von PCGH vertreten sein und da bleibt hier wohl Arbeit liegen.


----------



## Kuma77 (5. März 2013)

Ich wurde zwar nicht per PN oder sonstwie benachrichtigt, melde mich aber hiermit zurück.

Naja, vielleicht hilfts ja


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. März 2013)

Ich habe noch nicht alle Bestätigungen erhalten. Ihr werdet in diesem Thread aber zeitnah informiert, sobald mir diese vorliegen.


----------



## Andy188 (5. März 2013)

nochmal schnell in den Posteingang gucken, schade, keine Nachricht...  jetzt wissen wir zumindest, dass alles läuft.


----------



## Broow (5. März 2013)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt! Vielleicht meldet sich diejenige Person nicht mehr und eine neuer Tester wird gewählt!


----------



## GABBA (5. März 2013)

Um euch mal ein bisschen die Vorfreude zu nehmen.. (sorry):
ich hatte mir die revodrive auch schon mal angsehen, bzw auch im PC gehabt und direkt wieder zurück gesendet, weil meine "alte" m4 um welten schneller war.. (auch mit ASSD gebencht..)
vielleicht hab ich auch ein lahmes modell erwischt.  ich freue mich schon auf die tests.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. März 2013)

Bei den Lesertestern handelt es sich um Euda, FloTalon und XE85, von denen wir uns lesenswerte Tests mit unterschiedlichen Schwerpunkten erhoffen.


----------



## XE85 (8. März 2013)

Meines ist gerade angekommen - das ging ja schnell .


----------



## Euda (8. März 2013)

Meines kam bereits gestern - werde mir Mühe geben, den Test so ansprechend wie möglich zu gestalten


----------



## FloTalon (8. April 2013)

So die drei Testberichte sind mitlerweile fertig und im Forum eingestellt.

Ihr findet die Berichte hier:
*[Lesertest] OCZ Revodrive 3 by XE85 *

*[Lesertest] OCZ Revodrive 3 - 120GB by EUDA*

*[Lesertest] OCZ Revodrive 3 (120 GB) by FloTalon *

Viel Spaß beim Lesen! (Es lohnt sich da alle drei Berichte unterschiedliche Schwerpunkte haben, im Fazit jedoch wieder einen gemeinsamen Nenner aufweisen)


----------

